# 2008 HCA Speed force!



## fastpassthrough

PRESS RELEASE – FROM High Country Archery

- FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE -


The New Speed Force!
The Fastest Bow for 2008!



The New Speed Force is a must have for the average bow hunter or for the serious 3D Shooter. The New Speed Force has NO SHOCK, NO VIBRATION. NO RECOIL and at a BLAZING FAST SPEED of 342-352 FPS, and with a forgiving brace height of 7” it is sure to be the fastest bow for 2008!

The New Speed Force our NEW aluminum riser machined from a solid block of T-6061 aluminum. 
New Talon Limb Pockets that have a 3-point alignment system. Add Barnsdale 6 Layer Laminated Parallel Solid Limbs, Winner’s Choice Strings & Cables, Bowjax Limb & String Dampening System, Two Piece Carbon Dip Grip, Hardcoat Anodized Roller Guard, New Trinary Cams (available in Large or Mini-Trinary), our New String Stopper and weighing in at just 4 pounds, you have the Fastest and the Best of the Best for 2008!


Specifications
Cam: New Trinary Cam
Limbs: Barnsdale 6 Layer Laminated Parallel Solid Limbs
Riser: New Machined 6061-T6 Billet Aluminum (from Solid Block)
Pocket: New Talon Pocket with 3 point alignment system
Roller Guard: Hard Coat Anodized
Grip: Two Piece Carbon Dip Grip
Axle: 33” 
Brace Hgt: 7”
Mass Wgt: 4 lbs
Let-Off` 55%-80%
IBO: 342-352
Peak Wgts: 50-60-70-80
Draw Lgths: New Large Trinary Cam – 27 – 30”
New Mini Trinary Cam – 25 - 27”
Camo Realtree® Hardwoods Green HD™
Note the shelf is not the final shelf that will come on the bow it has been addressed and has a nice angle to it for you guys!


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

*Awesome!*

Now that's what Im talkin' about! 
I love my 07 mace but I am going to have to get my hands on one of these!


----------



## SPIKER_67

Mother of God! It lives!:darkbeer:


----------



## EricO

Impressive. Wonder what one of these will do with a speed pro?


----------



## screamingeagle

Well its about time! and now I have a problem. 

Hey Richard

Whats the MSRP?

Are we still warranteed down to 3 grains per pound on the arrow weight?

When do you expect to be shipping these bows?


----------



## fastpassthrough

EricO said:


> Impressive. Wonder what one of these will do with a speed pro?


I shot one the other day at 426!


----------



## fastpassthrough

screamingeagle said:


> Well its about time! and now I have a problem.
> 
> Hey Richard
> 
> Whats the MSRP?
> 
> Are we still warranted down to 3 grains per pound on the arrow weight?
> 
> When do you expect to be shipping these bows?


749.99 msrp and yes the full 3 grains per pound


----------



## Twinsfan

sweet bow


----------



## screamingeagle

426 

whats that, 1 pin to 50 yards?


----------



## archeryhunterME

fastpassthrough said:


> 749.99 msrp aand yes the full 3 grains per pound


what is the speed with the speed pro's??? last year it gave the 380 or 390 fps on the Mace with Speed Pro's, this should be a SCREAMER with them! let us know!:darkbeer:


----------



## archeryhunterME

sorry, didnt see the above post, 426.... thats insane!


----------



## sagecreek

Looks real nice Richard.

How about a close up of that limb pocket? :tongue:


----------



## Pigsooie13

When will they hit the shops? Looks very nice!


----------



## clean shot

Man I really have a problem now! Where am I going to put all these bows??!!


----------



## michihunter

How soon before I can get my hands on that thing?


----------



## iswandy

SWEEEEETTTTT...:tongue:


----------



## fusion3

i like.. i want..


----------



## ozzyshane

*z*

Richard that is very nice now where is the 38ATA @ 320fps Thanks Shane


----------



## mdewitt71

Looks pretty sweet. 

One question- How long for the LH models to hit the streets? :tongue:


----------



## screamingeagle

> One question- How long for the LH models to hit the streets?





> How soon before I can get my hands on that thing?





> When do you expect to be shipping these bows?


Ok, how about a rough idea on a ship date from the factory? December 07, January, February....June 08?


----------



## bowaholic77

Is there still a long draw version like the 07' Mace??


----------



## headofahessian

Yall are making it a hard choice for a 3d for me!


----------



## viperarcher

*2008 line up*

looks like a real screamer, but how smooth is it? whats the force draw curve?


----------



## fastpassthrough

Pigsooie13 said:


> When will they hit the shops? Looks very nice!


3 weeks they are dipping now lhs will follow right after


----------



## fastpassthrough

bowaholic77 said:


> Is there still a long draw version like the 07' Mace??


sure is waiting for the pic


----------



## djkillaz

nice bow!!! Looks just like an Elite too..


----------



## tinman1

djkillaz said:


> nice bow!!! Looks just like an Elite too..


which looks just like a Bowtech.........Ally.......


----------



## NARLEYHORNS

*He, He, Ha, Ha*



screamingeagle said:


> 426
> 
> whats that, 1 pin to 50 yards?


Yes,,,, that's one pin to 50yards. With an ever so slight adjustment(High/Low)it's one pin for life, or death however you want to look at it. This is a GREAT speed bow. This is just a great bow all around. IBO @ 342-352, how sweet is it. This will be the bow to beat in 08, SPEED FORCE by HCA. I just love it when the sleeping giant of the industry STANDs to be reconized.:darkbeer::darkbeer: High Country Archery is rasing the bar.

Great Job Guys......


----------



## Takeum

LOOks like a Synergy Extreme to me,, why cant they make something different,? I guess they are just trying to stay up with the Big Dogs,, lol


----------



## trimantrekokc

Takeum said:


> LOOks like a Synergy Extreme to me,, why cant they make something different,? I guess they are just trying to stay up with the Big Dogs,, lol


which looks like a bowtech.....they all look alike.......just like a cookie cutter neighborhood, change the color of the brick and find a different buyer for it....thank goodness for PSE, Bear, Hoyt and reflex for not having the same lines as everyone else


----------



## NARLEYHORNS

*Hmmmmm ????*



trimantrekokc said:


> which looks like a bowtech.....they all look alike.......just like a cookie cutter neighborhood, change the color of the brick and find a different buyer for it....thank goodness for PSE, Bear, Hoyt and reflex for not having the same lines as everyone else


I guess the CAM makes them different? Lets get the PSE, Bear, Hoyt, & Reflex and meet at the CHRONY .....????


----------



## rhenj

Ok, Good to finally see

Are the New cams DL specific, use interchangable modules or an adjustable onboard module?

Is the drawstop inboard or outboard?


----------



## ZA206

I'm doubling up on Dewitt's question. When are lefty's going to be available? I'm hearing things through the grapevine that Elite's GTO might not be available in lefty.

This sucker looks as good, and has the same, if not better specs.

Also.... are you guys going to have better draw length spec control this year? I heard your Iron mace bows were 1/2" to 3/4" long on the draw lengths last year.

-ZA




mdewitt71 said:


> Looks pretty sweet.
> 
> One question- How long for the LH models to hit the streets? :tongue:


----------



## BOHO

thats a nice looking bow. my first thought as well was it looks just like the elite's but I don't see a problem with that. prolly just turned out that way by chance. congrats on a fine bow.


----------



## trimantrekokc

NARLEYHORNS said:


> I guess the CAM makes them different? Lets get the PSE, Bear, Hoyt, & Reflex and meet at the CHRONY .....????


i can honestly say that MY X 7 will outshoot MY iron mace all day long at the Chrony....same setups for both....same arrow the X7 is 319 and the IM is 311....i'm not slamming the IM or any HCA...i've shot them since my first Safari.....takeum was saying it looks like his elite, i was just saying that his elite looks like a BT, they all are pretty much the same lines and designs, just different names and machining of the cams..


----------



## thespyhunter

NARLEYHORNS said:


> I guess the CAM makes them different? Lets get the PSE, Bear, Hoyt, & Reflex and meet at the CHRONY .....????





:yawn:


----------



## Zen Archery

fastpassthrough said:


> I shot one the other day at 426!


UNBELIEVER UNBELIEVER 
put that on video and then I'll convert! Then have to buy one!


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Not impressed... Just me though, plenty that will just buy it for the speed...


----------



## boonerbrad

*Not Impressed*

Why not? You have not shot it or even held it in your hand. Could it be it does not say Mathews on the limbs? Just wondering why the remark?


----------



## rhenj

Boonerbrad said:


> Why not? You have not shot it or even held it in your hand. Could it be it does not say Mathews on the limbs? Just wondering why the remark?


I wouldn't worry too much about the previous post Boonerbrad, gotta throw down a grain of salt with comments from adolescent males, just they way it has always been.


----------



## bcycle

*fastpassthru*

Richard are the 27 inch draw lengths really 27.


----------



## bcycle

*Pigsooie13*

Hey Pigsooie13, whos our next coach?


----------



## NARLEYHORNS

Zen Archery said:


> UNBELIEVER UNBELIEVER
> put that on video and then I'll convert! Then have to buy one!


It will do it. I've shot my Iron Mace "07" @ 418fps. This was under the 3gr per pound by a little bit. I was just playing around at the ProShop. These are some very well built bows. These limbs are fantastic. Richards says 426 ... it's there. Get out your billfold.


----------



## Emerson Biggins

bcycle said:


> Richard are the 27 inch draw lengths really 27.


One of my questions as well.

Secondly, can I shoot this bow without a loop (which increases my DL) or would this create "nock-pinch"? My DL is slightly under 27" and I would like to be able to go direct to the serving with my release and still use the bigger cams.


----------



## danslaugenhoup

*Camo*

What camo is it coming in?


----------



## bowhuntermitch

i want one of those.... i would for sure buy one if it was about a .5 lb lighter!


----------



## DRFrance

*interesting*

Very interesting. 

Now a single cam may be coming soon to this elevated speed arena.

The Barnsdale limbs are excellent.

Good shooting to all.

D


----------



## screamingeagle

NARLEYHORNS said:


> It will do it. I've shot my Iron Mace "07" @ 418fps. This was under the 3gr per pound by a little bit. I was just playing around at the ProShop. These are some very well built bows. These limbs are fantastic. Richards says 426 ... it's there. Get out your billfold.


I'm not necessarily an unbeliever but I sure do want to see that video :tongue:


----------



## flinchmatic

*426 ?*

WOW! Did I miss something or what draw lenght and poundage is required to get to there? When I tell my Bro. about this he's gonna be slivating so badly it's gonna take the large roll of bounty to mop it up. Was it like 31"@80lbs.?
He shoots hca's carbon riser bows and likes the light weight ,but, I can see him making a compromise in that area if he could get close to that speed -----(426).
Thanx,
Mike


----------



## iron mace07

*richard if you dont do the video*

wheni get my new one to me , ill do video of speed, of course ill do it at 27 inch draw.I dont mind lettign them see proof is in the pudding. LOL. I tell you and Im sure those with 25 even 24.5 inch draw will love the speeds they can get out of the bow. Richard once again a job well done, only those that are unbelievers, will not appreciate a good thing, but us that love what we feel and see will love it. thanks for the hard work Richard


----------



## tenzoxt

*speed force*

Is it just me, or does the picture look like the bow doesn't have a yoke system? Been wanting an Iron Mace bad, but good thing I waited 1 whole year.


----------



## flinchmatic

*hey*

Hey...I'm offering storage at my house for those elites...no charge!:wink:




clean shot said:


> Man I really have a problem now! Where am I going to put all these bows??!!


----------



## Wolfman88

What kind of speed are we looking at for a 26in. at 60# with a 300grain arrow?


----------



## fastpassthrough

bcycle said:


> Richard are the 27 inch draw lengths really 27.


It is 27" built and specked with the 2 piece grip also dont forget that the mini trianary goes from 25"-27"


----------



## fastpassthrough

Wolfman88 said:


> What kind of speed are we looking at for a 26in. at 60# with a 300grain arrow?


i will get you that info tomorrow when i get to the test sheets i do remember the 25" shooting IBO 289


----------



## ZA206

Yo Richard....

If I have a 28" true draw (throat of grip to the nocking point at full draw).... what drawlength would I get on the Speed Force?

-ZA


----------



## TOOL

fastpassthrough said:


> It is 27" built and specked with the 2 piece grip also dont forget that the mini trianary goes from 25"-27"


That is good news, indeed. Can't wait to see one in target colors.


----------



## sagecreek

danslaugenhoup said:


> What camo is it coming in?


Hardwoods HD Green


----------



## sagecreek

tenzoxt said:


> Is it just me, or does the picture look like the bow doesn't have a yoke system? Been wanting an Iron Mace bad, but good thing I waited 1 whole year.



The Trinary Cam System (slaved dual cam) does not have a yoke at the limb tips.


----------



## mdewitt71

*Gotta love them speed demons.......*

Decisions, decisions, decisions......looks like it might be a race on who will kick out the "SouthPaws" first. 

Bowtech
HCA
Elite


----------



## Ausarcher

Nice looking bow with impressive specs, the Iron Mace shot nice so I am looking forward to trying one of these.


----------



## viperarcher

*elite archery*



BOHO said:


> thats a nice looking bow. my first thought as well was it looks just like the elite's but I don't see a problem with that. prolly just turned out that way by chance. congrats on a fine bow.


http://s230.photobucket.com/albums/ee308/viperarcher/?action=view&current=XtremeXL.jpg


----------



## Slice

Just wondering how quiet this bow is? I see silencers everywhere, I have never shot the Iron Mace and was wondering where it fit in on the noise scales?


----------



## screamingeagle

> Just wondering how quiet this bow is? I see silencers everywhere, I have never shot the Iron Mace and was wondering where it fit in on the noise scales?


In last yrs bow face off it did not fall within the top 10 for quietness, neither did the elite synergy. The loudest bow tested put out 88.5 decibels. In the vibration test neither bow made it into the top 10 for the least vibration. Other than that the bow ranked very well. Of course none of the bows where super tuned, just tested right out of the box at the same draw length and weight. Might quite down some when its tuned right, who knows?


----------



## NARLEYHORNS

*It's quite*



Slice said:


> Just wondering how quiet this bow is? I see silencers everywhere, I have never shot the Iron Mace and was wondering where it fit in on the noise scales?


With the string sopper it's quite. I got 2 shots at the same doe all less than 15 yards with the MACE. I was 16ft off the ground and she had no idea where I was and what was going on. I had bumped my peep 1/2 out of place some how in transit. Go shoot one ... shoot it "OUTSIDE" you will like it.


----------



## Slice

NARLEYHORNS said:


> With the string sopper it's quite. I got 2 shots at the same doe all less than 15 yards with the MACE. I was 16ft off the ground and she had no idea where I was and what was going on. I had bumped my peep 1/2 out of place some how in transit. Go shoot one ... shoot it "OUTSIDE" you will like it.


Thanks NH,
I plan on replacing my Switchback next year and was thinking the new HCA bow may be the ticket. I will shoot one when they become available in my area.


----------



## NARLEYHORNS

screamingeagle said:


> In last yrs bow face off it did not fall within the top 10 for quietness, neither did the elite synergy. The loudest bow tested put out 88.5 decibels. In the vibration test neither bow made it into the top 10 for the least vibration. Other than that the bow ranked very well. Of course none of the bows where super tuned, just tested right out of the box at the same draw length and weight. Might quite down some when its tuned right, who knows?


This face off really suprised me. I figured it would be in the top 10 bows. But.. it would take a human with a bionic ear to be able to split DB's at that level. No one walking could stage these bows in such an order with out some serious electronic equipment. Them whitetail are good, but if they were to hear the Iron Mace bust off they could hear anything on the market cut loose. Were splittin hairs here. It's a well above average quite bow for the amount of energy it's releasing. That 20-30 fps is a fair trade for a DB or two. Especially when we cant tell the differance with out being wired and it dosent effect a whitetail reaction anymore than any other bow out there.


----------



## bcycle

*Richard*

What will the 60 70 80# Limbs max out at?


----------



## logslinger

The 426 could not have been at a true 30" draw and true 70#. That calcs out (with a 250 grain arrow or 3 gpp) at 101 ft/# ke or an Ibo of 360+ fps. I call BS!


----------



## bcycle

Are the draw stops and modules adjustable like the IM.


----------



## Slice

Do we have a HCA dealer out there? I am looking for a shop here in Michigan that carries the HCA line of bows. You can PM me the information. Thanks


----------



## ShootingABN!

So when will us dealers get um?:wink:

Nice bow Boss!:wink:


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter

logslinger said:


> The 426 could not have been at a true 30" draw and true 70#. That calcs out (with a 250 grain arrow or 3 gpp) at 101 ft/# ke or an Ibo of 360+ fps. I call BS!


3 gr x 70 = 210 grains. Please refigure and let us know what you come up with.


----------



## ShootingABN!

soon to be ......:greenwithenvy:


:happy1:







:deadhorse


----------



## tenzoxt

*hca dealer*



Slice said:


> Do we have a HCA dealer out there? I am looking for a shop here in Michigan that carries the HCA line of bows. You can PM me the information. Thanks


Whitetail Archery is the closest one to the Metro Detroit area. They are located in Perrington, MI. I myself have never been there, but have called and spoken to the dealer about HCA. He said that they should have HCA's new bow in Febuary. I don't think HCA is very popular here in MI. The dealer didn't sell many in 07, so might only stock one.


----------



## logslinger

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> 3 gr x 70 = 210 grains. Please refigure and let us know what you come up with.


Oopps your right. My bad. Thats 84# ke totally possible, Ibo 330+


----------



## redrockhunter

can't find a dealer close to me. either


----------



## Slice

tenzoxt said:


> Whitetail Archery is the closest one to the Metro Detroit area. They are located in Perrington, MI. I myself have never been there, but have called and spoken to the dealer about HCA. He said that they should have HCA's new bow in Febuary. I don't think HCA is very popular here in MI. The dealer didn't sell many in 07, so might only stock one.


Thanks, I will give them a call.


----------



## michihunter

tenzoxt said:


> Whitetail Archery is the closest one to the Metro Detroit area. They are located in Perrington, MI. I myself have never been there, but have called and spoken to the dealer about HCA. He said that they should have HCA's new bow in Febuary. I don't think HCA is very popular here in MI. The dealer didn't sell many in 07, so might only stock one.


That's 126 miles from my front door here in Detroit.


----------



## archer773

*Mini*

Fast,

Do you have any pics of the bow with the mini Trinary cams? Thats the one I would probably be interested in purchasing.


----------



## JAG

are the mini cams ready now? I am still waiting on my Iron Mace.. If you have them, please call Phil and let him know.


----------



## Kale

*how?*

my question is how can HCA warranty there bows down to 3 gpp and all other companies warranty there bows to 5 gpp and some even 6 gpp? Does HCA have some special limb material? are the strings made of metal wire? i dont understand? it is that or they have 3 times as many coustomer service ppl then any other company runnning around geting replacement limbs sent out to dealers...

Does the new speed force come with a kevlar vest, chain mail gloves and a helmet too? Just wait...practically dry firing a bow everytime you shoot it will catch up with them soon..KAAA-BOOOOOMMMM!!!


...All in IMO or course.....:tongue:


----------



## trimantrekokc

Kale said:


> my question is how can HCA warranty there bows down to 3 gpp and all other companies warranty there bows to 5 gpp and some even 6 gpp? Does HCA have some special limb material? are the strings made of metal wire? i dont understand? it is that or they have 3 times as many coustomer service ppl then any other company runnning around geting replacement limbs sent out to dealers...
> 
> Does the new speed force come with a kevlar vest, chain mail gloves and a helmet too? Just wait...practically dry firing a bow everytime you shoot it will catch up with them soon..KAAA-BOOOOOMMMM!!!
> 
> 
> ...All in IMO or course.....:tongue:


nothing special they just feel the bows can take more than other companies do....plus they are the only company i know of that warranty the strings for a year


----------



## sagecreek

PSE warranties down to 4.3 gpi now on their split limb bows.


----------



## fastpassthrough

JAG said:


> are the mini cams ready now? I am still waiting on my Iron Mace.. If you have them, please call Phil and let him know.


They are close I had to do some small changes to get the full let off!


----------



## fastpassthrough

bcycle said:


> What will the 60 70 80# Limbs max out at?


64,74,82#


----------



## fastpassthrough

bcycle said:


> Are the draw stops and modules adjustable like the IM.


Yes they are!


----------



## bcycle

Thanks Richard, I need one.


----------



## bowtech dually

Richard will you offer other camo options at an increased cost such as Bowtech, love the bow but would rather Harwoods HD without the green or something like the new MossyOak Treestand pattern.

BD


----------



## fastpassthrough

bowtech dually said:


> Richard will you offer other camo options at an increased cost such as Bowtech, love the bow but would rather Harwoods HD without the green or something like the new MossyOak Treestand pattern.
> 
> BD


Sorry not at this time we were going to change to realtree apg but all color work had was apg green so rathjer then wait till the had the lisence to use it we just stayed with the hgh green at this time


----------



## BrandXshooter77

Richard

When will we see the HCA website reflect the 2008 lineup?


----------



## amarchery

*message*

I just phoned HCA and left a msg for you Richard. Give me a call.

Mark
AOARCHERY


----------



## primativehunter

so now the riser is one piece and what was wrong with the shelf??


----------



## Zen Archery

any video of the speed yet? need to convert this UNBELEIVER


----------



## bowaholic77

primativehunter said:


> so now the riser is one piece and what was wrong with the shelf??


I thought the Iron Mace was a 1 piece?????


----------



## bcycle

*fastpassthru*

Can I put the new large trinary speed cams on my 07 IM and is it possible to get 66 pounds out of the 60 pound limbs.


----------



## iron mace07

*pse warranties down to 4.3*

hmmmmmmmmmmmm, when did that start, it wasnt the first year they made them for sure, curious as to why they made the change.HMMMMMMMMMMMM:confused2:


----------



## bcycle

*Fastpassthru*

Hey Richard show use some other models!


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter

anybody know about where i can find a Wisconsin HCA dealer?


----------



## Deer30

Kale said:


> my question is how can HCA warranty there bows down to 3 gpp and all other companies warranty there bows to 5 gpp and some even 6 gpp? Does HCA have some special limb material? are the strings made of metal wire? i dont understand? it is that or they have 3 times as many coustomer service ppl then any other company runnning around geting replacement limbs sent out to dealers...
> 
> Does the new speed force come with a kevlar vest, chain mail gloves and a helmet too? Just wait...practically dry firing a bow everytime you shoot it will catch up with them soon..KAAA-BOOOOOMMMM!!!
> 
> 
> ...All in IMO or course.....:tongue:


Do you realize the Iron Mace is coming up on a year that it has been out. People have been shooting under 5gpp and how many problems have you seen? I can only think of 2, one was a delamination problem and had nothing to do with the gpp. Richard knows what he is doing and has a good group of people at HCA. The only problem they had this year with the mace is the specs ( draw length was off) . When the new Speed Force arrives I bet it gets a ton of attention. I had to get rid of my mace because I am tad under 27.5 draw and could not get the mace to fit. I have to say the mace was the fastest bow with the least amount of hand shock I have ever shot for my little draw. The bow is also amazingly quiet. The speed force, with all the feedback Richard has received from mace shooters, has got to be one bad machine.


----------



## Deer30

Kale said:


> my question is how can HCA warranty there bows down to 3 gpp and all other companies warranty there bows to 5 gpp and some even 6 gpp? Does HCA have some special limb material? are the strings made of metal wire? i dont understand? it is that or they have 3 times as many coustomer service ppl then any other company runnning around geting replacement limbs sent out to dealers...
> 
> Does the new speed force come with a kevlar vest, chain mail gloves and a helmet too? Just wait...practically dry firing a bow everytime you shoot it will catch up with them soon..KAAA-BOOOOOMMMM!!!
> 
> 
> ...All in IMO or course.....:tongue:


Do you realize the Iron Mace is coming up on a year that it has been out. People have been shooting under 5gpp and how many problems have you seen? I can only think of 2, one was a delamination problem had nothing to do with the gpp. Richard knows what he is doing and has a good group of people at HCA. The only problem they had this year with the mace is the specs ( draw length was off). I had to get rid of my mace because I am tad under 27.5 draw and could not get the mace to fit. When the new Speed Force arrives I bet it gets a ton of attention. I have to say the mace was the fastest bow with the least amount of hand shock I have ever shot for my little draw. The bow is also amazingly quiet. The speed force, with all the feedback Richard has received from mace shooters, has got to be one bad machine.


----------



## john09040

*Mini cams*

Could someone please post a pic of one with the mini cams.I wonder what speeds it would produce at 25.5"DL #60 5gr/lb.I wonder if it would be as fast as my X-Force but with a little longer brace height that would be nice.


----------



## sagecreek

JCO.Bowhunter said:


> anybody know about where i can find a Wisconsin HCA dealer?


You will have to call the factory and they can work something out with a dealer near you or let you know the closest dealer.

Maybe they will get this info on their website this year.  hint/hint


----------



## Slice

sagecreek said:


> You will have to call the factory and they can work something out with a dealer near you or let you know the closest dealer.
> 
> Maybe they will get this info on their website this year.  hint/hint[/QUOTE
> 
> I have been waiting on a return call or email for over a week now. Hope this is not a sign of customer service if I have a problem with their product.


----------



## sagecreek

Slice said:


> sagecreek said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to call the factory and they can work something out with a dealer near you or let you know the closest dealer.
> 
> Maybe they will get this info on their website this year.  hint/hint
> 
> 
> 
> I have been waiting on a return call or email for over a week now. Hope this is not a sign of customer service if I have a problem with their product.
Click to expand...

I'd call them everyday until I got an answer.


----------



## Bert2

Team Knuckledraggers is hoping to see the XL version soon!

But patiently waiting, I'd rather have it a little slower and right than rushed and not quite right.


----------



## Slice

sagecreek said:


> I'd call them everyday until I got an answer.


I shouldn't have to beg them, or keep after them for the information. If they are that busy, I am probably better off trying the new BowTechs or Hoyts.


----------



## iron mace07

*oh well then maybe............*

when someone calls ur house or cell if they dont get a answer, then they shouldnt call you back. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.Usally when you dont answer a phone its because you are busy, and did i understand you just wanted to ask a question? just ask it here, Im sure someone can help you, I mean Richard is here often. Ask away.. thanks


----------



## Slice

iron mace07 said:


> when someone calls ur house or cell if they dont get a answer, then they shouldnt call you back. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.Usally when you dont answer a phone its because you are busy, and did i understand you just wanted to ask a question? just ask it here, Im sure someone can help you, I mean Richard is here often. Ask away.. thanks


It really doesn't matter what I was calling for. The fact is I called left a message, emailed them and got no response. If your are insinuating that I should keep calling and leaving messages and begging them to call me then your time is definately worth less then mine. I did ask the below question here on 11/28, 

_Do we have a HCA dealer out there? I am looking for a shop here in Michigan that carries the HCA line of bows. You can PM me the information. Thanks_

I was told of 1 HCA dealer that is over 100 miles away from me (Whitetail Archery). I would hope there was more then 1 HCA dealer in Michigan.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

*New Bow*

Does anyone know of a central Iowa Dealer?


----------



## Slice

4IDARCHER said:


> Does anyone know of a central Iowa Dealer?


Just do what everyone else is saying, just keep calling them and sending emails until someone calls you back. Not like they should have this information readily available on their website like every other bow manufacture (what a concept, make the people that want to buy your bow hunt you down).


----------



## JustRace

For people in the southern part of michigan here is at HCA dealer in the Ann Arbor area.

http://www.4seasonsarchery.com/index.htm


----------



## michihunter

JustRace said:


> For people in the southern part of michigan here is at HCA dealer in the Ann Arbor area.
> 
> http://www.4seasonsarchery.com/index.htm


Gettin closer!!That's only 45 miles away!:wink:


----------



## Slice

JustRace said:


> For people in the southern part of michigan here is at HCA dealer in the Ann Arbor area.
> 
> http://www.4seasonsarchery.com/index.htm


Great thanks, that is only 25 minutes from my house.


----------



## Slice

JustRace said:


> For people in the southern part of michigan here is at HCA dealer in the Ann Arbor area.
> 
> http://www.4seasonsarchery.com/index.htm


Great thanks, that is only 25 minutes from my house.


----------



## JustRace

I went to that dealer once with my wifes cousin to have his Iron Mace set up and the guy that worked on his bow was a PSE fan boy so we were not that impressed, but her cousin went back again for some other stuff and a different guy was there and he said it was a totally different experience.


----------



## frazier2209

Quick estimation on speed for me??

28" DL
60 lbs.
5 gpp


Thanks.


----------



## michihunter

Slice said:


> Great thanks, that is only 25 minutes from my house.


Slice- When they come in I'll get a hold of ya (or visa versa) and we'll meet down there. :wink:


----------



## BEEFDOG

I was talking to the BOWTECH guys about dropping the brace height of the ALLEGIANCE and putting the 101 cams on it just yesterday, this would have produced this same basic bow. Nothing in this years BOWTECH line up was good enough in my opinion to sale off my '06 ALLEGIANCE, but I guess now I'll be shooting a new BEAST for '08. WAY TO GO HIGH COUNTRY!!!


----------



## NARLEYHORNS

4IDARCHER said:


> Does anyone know of a central Iowa Dealer?


You have land to hunt????? ..... I may deliver ,,,,:darkbeer:


----------



## fastpassthrough

frazier2209 said:


> Quick estimation on speed for me??
> 
> 28" DL
> 60 lbs.
> 5 gpp
> 
> 
> Thanks.


when I get in in the morning I will look it up om my charts for you


----------



## archery ham

clean shot said:


> Man I really have a problem now! Where am I going to put all these bows??!!



I will be glad to put them in "storage" for you. :wink:


----------



## mattman

Any one know of any dealer in the Danville,IL area i am really wanting to check the new HCA bows out when they ship and i can not find a dealer close to me.


----------



## bbhunt53

mattman 

Sams pro shop in Georgetown should be able to get you one but I'm not sure. Give Sam a call he is a great guy.


----------



## mattman

Thanks bbhunt53 i used to go to Sams all them time i bought all my mathews from him when i was shooting them.I did not know he sold HCA bows but i will give him a call and see what he can do. 

Thanks 

James


----------



## fastpassthrough

fastpassthrough said:


> when I get in in the morning I will look it up om my charts for you


Looks like 313-323 with the average production build being around 320 at that draw


----------



## frazier2209

Spoke with Choo Choo Archery in Chattanooga, TN this morning and he said he may have a Speed Force in by Tues. (12/11)


----------



## Slice

michihunter said:


> Slice- When they come in I'll get a hold of ya (or visa versa) and we'll meet down there. :wink:


That sounds good Michihunter. Now I see they are putting out some other HCA bows also. Hopefully they will have a few different 2008 models to see and try.


----------



## Jerry/NJ

frazier2209 said:


> Quick estimation on speed for me??
> 
> 28" DL
> 60 lbs.
> 5 gpp
> 
> Thanks.


Richard, if you would please for me, 

60#
29" AMO DL
400 grain arrow

Thanx


----------



## WNYBowhunter

So are the mini cams designed for short draw shooters?
Is speed rating the same for the mini cams? or are they slower than the standard sized cams?

Any HCA dealers in Rochester, NY area? My interest is piqued.


----------



## fastpassthrough

WNYBowhunter said:


> So are the mini cams designed for short draw shooters?
> Is speed rating the same for the mini cams? or are they slower than the standard sized cams?
> 
> Any HCA dealers in Rochester, NY area? My interest is piqued.


Minis are for shorter draws the speeds are about the same when the draws cross over minis have a little smoother draw


----------



## WNYBowhunter

fastpassthrough said:


> Minis are for shorter draws the speeds are about the same when the draws cross over minis have a little smoother draw


So, you are saying that the HCA Speed Force will shoot around 340 fps with the mini cams and set for a 27" draw????
If the answer is 'yes' I need to find a HCA dealer in western NY State as soon as possible.


----------



## txcookie

cookie will on one of these















in 2009 when youn can find them cheaper


----------



## fastpassthrough

WNYBowhunter said:


> So, you are saying that the HCA Speed Force will shoot around 340 fps with the mini cams and set for a 27" draw????
> If the answer is 'yes' I need to find a HCA dealer in western NY State as soon as possible.


no IM saying the 27" mini will shoot the same speed as the 27" lg T2 cam


----------



## michihunter

Richard- Do you have the Cam/Speed charts put together yet for this bow? Can ya post it if you do?


----------



## oliverstacy

*Fpt*

Just wondering if you can get it with the full wood grip the Iron Mace started out with? Also do the plates come off so I could get a custom set of wood plates made if I wanted?

Great looking bow.

Josh


----------



## danslaugenhoup

*Wood grip.*

Order the wood grip now because the cheap plastic carbon grip on my Mace wore off quickly and looked cheap. I would like to see them go with a wood grip. I know it would cost more but looks mean a lot to some archers.


----------



## sagecreek

oliverstacy said:


> Just wondering if you can get it with the full wood grip the Iron Mace started out with? Also do the plates come off so I could get a custom set of wood plates made if I wanted?
> 
> Great looking bow.
> 
> Josh


Two screws hold the side plates on. Just unscrew them.


----------



## Swiper

Nice, what will be the MSRP? 
Will they be at the Harrisburg show like last year?


----------



## Bugle'm In

Richard,
With the new riser did you get rid of the sharp corner in the thumb side top of the handle near the shelf. It's the only reason I didn't pick a mace up last year..... For us Medium to High wrist shooters with big hands that corner chews you up a bit. I thought it should have been rounded all the way to the shelf, nothing a dremel wouldn't take care of but who wants to drop 700 bucks on a bow they have to take a dremel to before they shoot it.


----------



## fastpassthrough

Bugle'm In said:


> Richard,
> With the new riser did you get rid of the sharp corner in the thumb side top of the handle near the shelf. It's the only reason I didn't pick a mace up last year..... For us Medium to High wrist shooters with big hands that corner chews you up a bit. I thought it should have been rounded all the way to the shelf, nothing a dremel wouldn't take care of but who wants to drop 700 bucks on a bow they have to take a dremel to before they shoot it.


I think you will be quite pleased with the grip area to the shelve also when i can i will get some pics for you!


----------



## sagecreek

fastpassthrough said:


> I think you will be quite pleased with the grip area to the shelve also when i can i will get some pics for you!


It would be easier and quicker for you to mail me the bow, and I could take the picks.


----------



## 3dbowmaster

sagecreek said:


> It would be easier and quicker for you to mail me the bow, and I could take the picks.


And then you could send it to me so I could shoot it


----------



## Bugle'm In

fastpassthrough said:


> I think you will be quite pleased with the grip area to the shelve also when i can i will get some pics for you!


Pics would be great!


----------



## fastpassthrough

ttt


----------



## michihunter

fastpassthrough said:


> ttt


Richard- I asked you earlier in this thread if you have the cam/speed charts ready for the Speed Force. Can you give an answer?


----------



## Ringtail

any larger pics...


----------



## CamG

Thought this would be my 2008 bow, but after numerous unanswered emails and a lady behind the phone that knew very little (and could care less if she did), I unfortunately went another route. May have to try again next year to see if things have changed around, it looks like a bow that I would love!


----------



## archer773

*Mini Cams??*

Do you have any pics of bows with the Mini's on them yet?


----------



## retread

CamG said:


> Thought this would be my 2008 bow, but after numerous unanswered emails and a lady behind the phone that knew very little (and could care less if she did), I unfortunately went another route. May have to try again next year to see if things have changed around, it looks like a bow that I would love!


 Welcome to H.C.A.


----------



## lla

archer773
I will see if I can get them for you
how is the IM working?

FYI 
trade show is on the 10th
I would assume all will be released after the show
just like MYSELF, we need to be patient 
Gregg


----------



## whitetail99

I am interested in shooting a round of 3D with some one that shoots well and uses that bow at 3 grains per pound of draw. I want to see if speeds over 400 fps can handle pin point accuracy. Any Michigan shooters please Pm me if you have one and can shoot 3D well.


----------



## bcycle

*fastpassthru*

I'd like to see the cam,speed charts also, when will the web site be updated and will it have a dealer locator.


----------



## fastpassthrough

michihunter said:


> Richard- I asked you earlier in this thread if you have the cam/speed charts ready for the Speed Force. Can you give an answer?


yes I do have them, what draw you looking for?


----------



## fastpassthrough

*2008 Speed force*

Speed force


----------



## archery ham

Sweet. I want a lefty 29".....I cannot wait till February.....WOO HOO


----------



## Sky Warrior

On the first post the draw length with the mini cams was 25 to 27 inches. Can you post the data for these draw lengths with the mini cams?

Thanks

Bryan


----------



## fastpassthrough

*speed force Mini T2 cam*



Sky Warrior said:


> On the first post the draw length with the mini cams was 25 to 27 inches. Can you post the data for these draw lengths with the mini cams?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bryan


speed force Mini T2 cam


----------



## michihunter

Thanks Richard!! Exactly what I was looking for.:wink:


----------



## BrandXshooter77

*speed force*

Richard, will it go 31" on the draw like the mace did last year?


----------



## lla

with the spec I have 
short mods 27-29
long mods 29-30

don't know if he offers differant string /harness for 31'
Gregg


----------



## michihunter

OK Richarrd, on to the next question. I notice that 29" DL comes in both short and long modules. Can you explain the inherent benefits of each in regard to performance? Or better yet, why does the long module show a faster speed than the short module at the same DL?


----------



## bcycle

*Richard*

Does the 08 Iron Mace come with the new cams if so can I put the new cams on my 07.


----------



## iron mace07

*ok mini cams on 25 inch*

on 50 lbs draw weight, whats the ibo


----------



## ShootingABN!

bcycle said:


> Does the 08 Iron Mace come with the new cams if so can I put the new cams on my 07.


Good question:teeth:


----------



## bcycle

*richard*

By the way what is the difference in the limb pockets and cams on the 07 and 08 Iron Mace. If I put 08 cams on my 07 will the draw lenght be correct. The thing that disappointed in my 07 was the draw lenght running an inch long. I gess my question is how can I get the actual draw lenght on the 07 and use the 08 cams?


----------



## MoNofletch

michihunter said:


> OK Richarrd, on to the next question. I notice that 29" DL comes in both short and long modules. Can you explain the inherent benefits of each in regard to performance? Or better yet, why does the long module show a faster speed than the short module at the same DL?


 I would guess with the small mod maxed you would use 'more' of the cam than having the large mod on the lowest setting using 'less' ofthe cam..

It was the same with the Newberry Hybrid cams and the mini hybrids.


----------



## lla

you will feel the pull, for the faster speed
longer (draw curve)!!! 
Gregg


----------



## michihunter

MoNofletch said:


> I would guess with the small mod maxed you would use 'more' of the cam than having the large mod on the lowest setting using 'less' ofthe cam..
> 
> It was the same with the Newberry Hybrid cams and the mini hybrids.


John- More of the cam would be slower then? The Long Mods are 2fps (I know it ain't much) faster than the Shorts.


----------



## Bert2

I'm not sure if I have my facts straight but maybe I can help here . . . 

The '07 Iron Mace had one base cam with two modules -- the "long" and "short" draw module. For some reason, probably a design imperfection or maybe it had to do with limb preload, the short draw module produced lower speeds (I think it was quite a bit more than 2 FPS slower) than the long draw module at 29" draw. (plus 29" draw actually measured quite a bit more than 29" but that's a different story)

For 2008, they have two different main cams -- the "big" for the long draw lengths and the "mini" for the short draw lengths. I think these "cross over" at 29" draw as before, except now they both produce the same speed at 29". Richard also says that the draw lengths are accurate now.

Looking forward to seeing some of these in people hands and hearing about real-world performance!


----------



## michihunter

Bert2 said:


> I'm not sure if I have my facts straight but maybe I can help here . . .
> 
> The '07 Iron Mace had one base cam with two modules -- the "long" and "short" draw module. For some reason, probably a design imperfection or maybe it had to do with limb preload, the short draw module produced lower speeds (I think it was quite a bit more than 2 FPS slower) than the long draw module at 29" draw. (plus 29" draw actually measured quite a bit more than 29" but that's a different story)
> 
> For 2008, they have two different main cams -- the "big" for the long draw lengths and the "mini" for the short draw lengths. I think these "cross over" at 29" draw as before, except now they both produce the same speed at 29". Richard also says that the draw lengths are accurate now.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some of these in people hands and hearing about real-world performance!


Might want to take a look at the cam/speed charts on the previous page. The cam is the same, the mods are different and there is a reported 2 fps increase at the same DL with the longer module on the same cam. But thanks for trying.:wink:


----------



## fastpassthrough

bcycle said:


> Does the 08 Iron Mace come with the new cams if so can I put the new cams on my 07.


the 08 Iron mace does have the same trianary cams the new bows have a new T2 cams and a new module for speed


----------



## screamingeagle

michihunter said:


> Might want to take a look at the cam/speed charts on the previous page. The cam is the same, the mods are different and there is a reported 2 fps increase at the same DL with the longer module on the same cam. But thanks for trying.:wink:


2fps is not as bad as the 10fps it was last year:

http://highcountryarchery.com/images/TRINARY_CHART.jpg

The sad thing is unless you have a dealer in your area you can't buy the bow any way, mail order and internet sales are not going to be allowed. 

Happy New Year

:cocktail:


----------



## Emerson Biggins

screamingeagle said:


> The sad thing is unless you have a dealer in your area you can't buy the bow any way, mail order and internet sales are not going to be allowed.



Why is that? I dont get it. 

I walk away thinking: 

"If I want to buy one of their bows, I literally have to drive out-of-state to do that. What if I didn't like the bow after I made the 250 mile trip?"

Am I wrong here, or is that really the case?


----------



## screamingeagle

Emerson Biggins said:


> Why is that? I dont get it.
> 
> I walk away thinking:
> 
> "If I want to buy one of their bows, I literally have to drive out-of-state to do that. What if I didn't like the bow after I made the 250 mile trip?"
> 
> Am I wrong here, or is that really the case?


I have to do the same thing, 6 hour round trip just to shoot the thing. I usually just buy bows sight unseen and if I like them I keep em, if I don't I sell them even if its at a loss. But here, check this thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=599233

They need a Boonies program like Bowtech.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

feel lucky that you actually know where a dealer is, i can't get anyone to email me back. i have sent 4 emails for them to tell me where a dealer is in western new york.


----------



## ShootingABN!

k'em-n-g'em said:


> feel lucky that you actually know where a dealer is, i can't get anyone to email me back. i have sent 4 emails for them to tell me where a dealer is in western new york.


Don't know when the emails where sent? They will be back tomorrow.


----------



## screamingeagle

k'em-n-g'em said:


> feel lucky that you actually know where a dealer is, i can't get anyone to email me back. i have sent 4 emails for them to tell me where a dealer is in western new york.


I called them, no answer of course. Left a message and an email address so they could send me the dealer list in Utah, thats a 2 to 3 hour drive one way depending on where they're at, well could be farther. Never did get an answer and I bet its been close to a month now.


----------



## retread

*HCA Dealers*

I e-mailed them and asked for a dealer in the Davenport Iowa area. 
Their answer: 

"Thank you for your interest in High Country Archery. It is
important 
that every archery enthusiast have a reputable local
resource for 
purchasing and maintaining their archery Equipment. Our
goal is to 
have High Country Archery products readily available to the
public.

Therefore, if you prefer shopping at a particular store or
if there is 
convenient shop near you, please take a moment to furnish
us with that 
information.

As always, we are pleased to provide you with High Country
Dealer near 
you. In order to do so, we will need your City, State and
zip code and 
as well as a phone number and best time to reach you. In
the event 
that we do not have a dealer within 30 miles of your
location, we will 
contact the shops you listed to request they carry the High
Country 
Archery Line.

If you have any questions please feel free to contact me
via email or 
phone 866-903-8841.

Thank you for interest,

High Country Archery Product Specialist"


----------



## bighoytman

*2008 Iron mace speed force*

s and k archery in Ionia Michigan sells Iron mace.


----------



## BrandXshooter77

Richard, come on now, I am tired of reading these threads where folks are saying that HCA service is so bad, you have answered my PMs in the past with whatever info I need. and when I called on one occasion I was told that there was a dealer within 30 miles of my home and the city he was in. That's doin' it right.

I have seen many posts asking for a dealer list on your website. DO IT... it is simple and will take pressure off the lonely part timer you got trying to do customer service:mg: Kidding:tongue: seriously it would really help.

Seems HCA also really needs to update that website with 2008 gear. 

I see the pros and cons for selling pro shop only. That said, are you going to simply abandond all things internet with HCA. Is that why the website has not been updated, do you not want people to know what you sell and where to get it. My local guy has minimal hours and no other local shops are willing to carry HCA. You will have to ask them as to why. If you want a list I will provide it.

We also need that asnwer about folks who live several hours from a dealer and still want to try a HCA bow, now the word is out about what wonderful bows you have from last years lax policy on internet sales and loads of people want your product but now have nowhere close to home to go to get it and from the posts I've read can't get the service the would like from the source (You guys). 

I must say that I do not like what I am reading about HCA customer service and dealer treatment lately. I really hope HCA customers and would-be customers get the service they should from HCA real soon. I know you can't please everyone but that doesn't mean you shouldn't try.


----------



## screamingeagle

retread said:


> I e-mailed them and asked for a dealer in the Davenport Iowa area.
> Their answer:
> 
> "Thank you for your interest in High Country Archery. It is
> important
> that every archery enthusiast have a reputable local
> resource for
> purchasing and maintaining their archery Equipment. Our
> goal is to
> have High Country Archery products readily available to the
> public.
> 
> Therefore, if you prefer shopping at a particular store or
> if there is
> convenient shop near you, please take a moment to furnish
> us with that
> information.
> 
> As always, we are pleased to provide you with High Country
> Dealer near
> you. In order to do so, we will need your City, State and
> zip code and
> as well as a phone number and best time to reach you. In
> the event
> that we do not have a dealer within 30 miles of your
> location, we will
> contact the shops you listed to request they carry the High
> Country
> Archery Line.
> 
> If you have any questions please feel free to contact me
> via email or
> phone 866-903-8841.
> 
> Thank you for interest,
> 
> High Country Archery Product Specialist"


Yep, they actually did that where I live the first time I called them, I've called a couple times now, second time they did not answer. But the problem is, no one wants to carry the bow so I'm right back to square one.


----------



## Bert2

michihunter said:


> Might want to take a look at the cam/speed charts on the previous page. The cam is the same, the mods are different and there is a reported 2 fps increase at the same DL with the longer module on the same cam. But thanks for trying.:wink:


Yep, I see that now . . . skipped to the last page and didn't read everything in between . . .

Anyway for practical purposes the 2 FPS is practically zero since the bows probably will be somewhere in the middle of the range. I figured the earlier posts must have been talking about last year's speeds because there was a significant difference between the mods at 29".


----------



## Emerson Biggins

Richard, 

With all due respect, I dont think this is a good business strategy at all - not in 2008 anyway. Unless the profit margin is astronomically high (yea right), I don't think you will sell enough bows to stay in business. 

Your advertisement makes some bold statements like "We won't sell you out".
You already "sold me out" by not making your products readily available and never answering inquiries. And based on responses from other folks here, I'm not the lone ranger.. 

I would really like to try out one of your bows, but I'm not travelling 250 miles (one way) to try anything out, just based on someones word. Thats silly.


----------



## iron mace07

*ATA show is a great start*

the bows will be at the show , and then maybe you will think its worth it. or better yet if you dont make the show, id bet my last dollar there will be lots of opinions to come jan9_12 and on.LOL


----------



## fastpassthrough

*some new pics*

here is the new logos, along with the new shelve


----------



## ShootingABN!

*Really like the new logo!*

HCA,

New logo looks great. Not so sure on the shelf? Seeing, holding, and shooting it will be the real deal.:wink:

Thought you also said the grip would be redone? Looks like the 07 to me? I didn't have a problem with them, others wanted a rounded and smoother back end to the grip.. Again shoot fine for me:wink:.
So....:secret:

Can't wait to get'um!


----------



## sagecreek

Richard,

the logos and redone shelf look great.

You would have a couple extra shelves laying around would you?


----------



## fastpassthrough

ShootingABN! said:


> HCA,
> 
> New logo looks great. Not so sure on the shelf? Seeing, holding, and shooting it will be the real deal.:wink:
> 
> Thought you also said the grip would be redone? Looks like the 07 to me? I didn't have a problem with them, others wanted a rounded and smoother back end to the grip.. Again shoot fine for me:wink:.
> So....:secret:
> 
> Can't wait to get'um!


The grip it self is the same but the riser area has been redone to fit your hand


----------



## bowman africa

*HCA website*

When does the HCA website get updated with all the new info ??????


----------



## sagecreek

fastpassthrough said:


> The grip it self is the same but the riser area has been redone to fit your hand


Very nice grip, IMO.

The releif on the shelf will be all it needs to make it perfect though, IMO.


----------



## ShootingABN!

fastpassthrough said:


> The grip it self is the same but the riser area has been redone to fit your hand


Great! got it!:wink:


----------



## Xseven

Richard, Where do I send my Newberry Sabre XL for service? Are you going to be at Harrisburg this year?


----------



## mickiller

*Internet Sales*

If It Wasnt For The Internet I Wouldnt Have 2 Iron Maces.im Not Going To Travel 200 Miles To Buy A Bow.
Ritchard You Need To Do More Advertiseing In The Bowhunting Magazines To Help Out Your Dealers That Are Compeating With The Other Advertising Bowcompanies.this Would Make Your Sales Skyrocket!you Make Great Products And I Would Like To See You Grow.


----------



## medved

Bows I've been shooting this year with hca arrows had mechanical limits which kept them just under 400 fps regarless of poundage; this one should go over 400 easily.


----------



## oliverstacy

*it's updated*



bowman africa said:


> When does the HCA website get updated with all the new info ??????


Just checked and it is updated.

Josh


----------



## Oxymoron

Note that they actually downrated the Iron Mace's specs from last year:
The 2007 ad on the front pages states an IBO of 335-345 at a BH of 7 3/8, the page for the 2008 model rates it at 330 to 340 fps with a 7 1/4 BH.

Does that mean that they modified the IM's cams, or that they're just being more honest on the speed ratings (which are still pretty darn impressive)?

Still, you'd figure that a company making bows this fast could afford a website that doesn't look like it was designed to be viewed with an 28.8K modem. :wink:


----------



## Deer30

This is not doing anything for your dealer only policy by having a website that looks like a pixel board. I would update the web page then show it. You can put (SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE WEB SITE UNDER CONSTRUCTION) Why keep the mace as the best of the best when the Speed Force is now the latest greatest?


----------



## lla

wood grip on the Iron mace on the web site


----------



## iron mace07

*thats a 2007 pic*

ill take pics of all the bows tomrrow at show, and post them.the grips are 2 piece panel wood grips. pics to come


----------



## iron mace07

*ATA show*

Lots of good talking on new HCA bows. for the first day lots of folks came by the test drive the new speed force , and the supreme pro,peoplevery surpirsed at the mini cam draw cams. people couldnt believe speeds to we welcomed them to shoot bows threw chrono, the faces they showed after the shot was awesome. Pics tomorrow evening after the show. come out if you at the show and see us.


----------



## Bert2

*ATA show . . .*

What are you guys showing off for real-world speeds on the Pro Supreme? With 60-pound limbs?


----------



## fastpassthrough

Bert2 said:


> What are you guys showing off for real-world speeds on the Pro Supreme? With 60-pound limbs?


50-27 1/2 298fps
50-28 1/2 312 fps


----------



## Wolfman88

fastpassthrough said:


> 50-27 1/2 298fps
> 50-28 1/2 312 fps


how about 60lbs at 26inches?


----------



## bcycle

*speed*

Richard what kind of speed could I expect out of a 70# speed force at 28 inch draw and a 420 grain arrow? Thanx.


----------



## amarchery

*Dealer*

I am a dealer. Southeast Missouri. Contact me and I will do whatever I can.

I enjoy shooting the Speed Force. The Iron Mace is really nice also. 

I put the Force on 28", turned down to around 62lbs, and absolutely love shooting it. Fast, forgiving, very low shock if any, and not very loud at all. Built like a tank. It is not heavy by no means. Not sure where that came from on a weight issue.

I see nothing wrong with this bow, at all. It shoots VERY well. We are proud to be selling them. Enjoyed visiting with Spencer about the future of HCA. Things are lookin up there. 

MJ


----------



## iron mace07

*thanks for being a HCA dealer*

glad you came by , hope you also came by to meet richard and the staff at the shooting booth, we are very pleased with the responses we got from everyone who shot the bows.Anyone who wasnt a beliver was a believer when they left the shooting booth, we had a chrono to back up what we said, on speeds, and yes the arows we were shooting was IBO arrows.I tell you the faces we seen after they shot the bow was unreplaceable, thanks again to all that came by. Now get into a dealer and get ya a HCA bow.


----------



## fastpassthrough

Wolfman88 said:


> how about 60lbs at 26inches?


290 ish


----------



## fastpassthrough

bcycle said:


> Richard what kind of speed could I expect out of a 70# speed force at 28 inch draw and a 420 grain arrow? Thanx.


295 will be close


----------



## SCUBAPRO

I already killed 2 deer with mine this week, the bow & the 6.2 speed pro max arrows and hypershock 125's get the job done, both deer fell in thier tracks!
BOW DRAWS AND HOLDS WITH NO NOISE OR SQUEAKS, AND SHOOTS VERY QUITE FOR A FAST BOW, MY COUSIN WAS HUNTING CLOSE TO ME AND ALL HE HERD WAS THE ARROW POPING THE RIBS OF THE DEER! IM IMPRESSED. GREAT JOB HCA!


----------



## ShootingABN!

Shadetree Archery LLC, got one in on Fri!

These are awesome bows and everything they say they are!:wink:

Way to go HCA!:darkbeer::wink:


----------



## Mo0se

trimantrekokc said:


> which looks like a bowtech.....they all look alike.......just like a cookie cutter neighborhood, change the color of the brick and find a different buyer for it....thank goodness for PSE, Bear, Hoyt and reflex for not having the same lines as everyone else


Hoyt has joined the Mathews parallel limb concept,
much to my disliking. Hat's off to Mathews for
being the first. :zip:


----------



## iron mace07

*what did eithe rof those post have to do .......*

with HCA speed force? can we say Highjacking a thread? when either of them can make a bow that has it all , then join us in talking about a bow that has it all speed and comfort. good luck hang in there they will make a bow as such, one day.


----------



## geoffrey

Well I sure think I want one of these new bows but after six emails to the company they have yet to tell me where a dealer is in southern Wisconsin.


----------



## fastpassthrough

geoffrey said:


> Well I sure think I want one of these new bows but after six emails to the company they have yet to tell me where a dealer is in southern Wisconsin.


if you are looking for a dealer it would be best to call in with a zip code so they can get you the info


----------



## boyzbowshop

*High Country at ATA Thanks*

I wanted to express my high opinion of High Country Archery. We were at the ATA show in Indy and a newly started archery dealer. The folks at HCA were very helpful and professional. Thanks to the owner and all of those there at the High Country booth.
These high Country bows are of very high quality and getting alot of attention in our store. Again thanks to everyone at HCA


High Country
Bowtech
Bear


----------



## iron mace07

*thanks*

and welcome to the AT forum, we really enjoyed oursleves too.these shows are alwasy fun and you get to meet some great folks across the country and world. have agreat season, hope you have a good year in sales. let us know if we can help you in anyway.


----------



## BrandXshooter77

iron mace07 said:


> with HCA speed force? can we say Highjacking a thread? when either of them can make a bow that has it all , then join us in talking about a bow that has it all speed and comfort. good luck hang in there they will make a bow as such, one day.




Speed force doesn't have it all:mg:... it won't go 31" draw length oh well maybe next year HCA won't let me down and actually give me a bow faster and quieter and comfort..er...er. than my 07 Mace.:wink:


----------



## amarchery

*Richard*

PM Sent. Forward to Steve.

MJ


----------



## sneak1413

do these bows still come long on the draw as the iron mace did last year? i only got one in my hands and the 27" draw was just over 28" like what my x-force came at.


----------



## iron mace07

*if you thought you was shootign a 27*

and t felt as tho it was 28 or better than u had a 28 it wasnt set on 27 as you thought , they bow run maybe a 1/4 inch long but thats it. I woudl say it wasnt set on 27 i shoot a 27 and with my loop im shootign a 27.5 and its perfect at that for me but it for sure isnt 28 inces on draw. Id have them check the mods and then adjust draw stop, maybe they had the draw stop way off set.


----------



## Oliver UK

Hi

I have an Iron Mace and its a great bow but is definately a touch long in the draw, both my merlin and drenalin are 27 1/2 maybe these are short never measured them. Even with mace at 27 and the draw stop in right place it still feels long made a new addition to the grip to solve the problem.

The merlins gone and the drenalin goes next I am having a Speed Pro just got to find someone to sell and ship me one the UK


----------



## Deer30

They are between 1/2-3/4 long.


----------



## Deer30

Oliver UK said:


> Hi
> 
> I have an Iron Mace and its a great bow but is definately a touch long in the draw, both my merlin and drenalin are 27 1/2 maybe these are short never measured them. Even with mace at 27 and the draw stop in right place it still feels long made a new addition to the grip to solve the problem.
> 
> The merlins gone and the drenalin goes next I am having a Speed Pro just got to find someone to sell and ship me one the UK


Good luck you have to get it from a pro shop.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Richard will you have these at the Eastern Sportsman show next week???


----------



## CREEK COUNTY CAM COMPANY

boyzbowshop said:


> I wanted to express my high opinion of High Country Archery. We were at the ATA show in Indy and a newly started archery dealer. The folks at HCA were very helpful and professional. Thanks to the owner and all of those there at the High Country booth.
> These high Country bows are of very high quality and getting alot of attention in our store. Again thanks to everyone at HCA
> 
> 
> High Country
> Bowtech
> Bear



Now that's what I'm lookin for. HCA is indeed marketing top quality product. Attention to quality is indeed a priority at HCA. My 07 Mase is the best bow I've had my hands on in years.


----------



## fastpassthrough

RatherBArchery said:


> Richard will you have these at the Eastern Sportsman show next week???


No we will not be there


----------



## Emerson Biggins

fastpassthrough said:


> if you are looking for a dealer it would be best to call in with a zip code so they can get you the info


thats bs - I tried all of that. they wont respond -- read some of the other responses on this thread... read mine and see how they responded -- or not. Im just a customer with money. I took my money elsewhere.


----------



## jms375

Emerson Biggins said:


> thats bs - I tried all of that. they wont respond -- read some of the other responses on this thread... read mine and see how they responded -- or not. Im just a customer with money. I took my money elsewhere.


In your other posts you said your closest dealer was 250miles away, now you say no one responded to you, which is it, not saying anybody on here is not being honest but I have got nothing but great customer service from HCA, I don't understand how I can always get prompt responses and others on here say they have sent emails and called without response. Does everyone have the correct number and email address?


----------



## iswandy

i'm thousand miles away when I order my iron mace last year and still got email respond and received my bow on time :wink:


----------



## Emerson Biggins

jms375 said:


> In your other posts you said your closest dealer was 250miles away, now you say no one responded to you, which is it, not saying anybody on here is not being honest but I have got nothing but great customer service from HCA, I don't understand how I can always get prompt responses and others on here say they have sent emails and called without response. Does everyone have the correct number and email address?


Both ways: Phone and email (and here). No response whatsoever. Go back and look at how many times they responded to me right here... 

and I'm a nobody with no history with them whatsoever - I wasnt rude or pretentious,, just a guy with money and questions. I have yet to speak with anyone from HCA .

Im done with it


----------



## rhenj

I may still end up with a Speed Force, but I am with Emerson, multiple e-mails and no response to any of them, sadly a response in the late fall may have resulted in my wife getting me a Speed Force for Christmas.... Oh well, the Banks Tuner for my truck was much more useful.


----------



## archery ham

Does anywone know if the Iron Mace with the black grips can be retro-fitted with the wood grips that I have seen on the HCA website?


Kevin


----------



## thirdypointer

fastpassthrough said:


> PRESS RELEASE – FROM High Country Archery
> 
> - FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE -
> 
> 
> The New Speed Force!
> The Fastest Bow for 2008!
> 
> 
> 
> The New Speed Force is a must have for the average bow hunter or for the serious 3D Shooter. The New Speed Force has NO SHOCK, NO VIBRATION. NO RECOIL and at a BLAZING FAST SPEED of 342-352 FPS, and with a forgiving brace height of 7” it is sure to be the fastest bow for 2008!
> 
> Like someone stated, are they closer to true draw lenght this year instead of being 1/2 to 3/4 inches long? I think we'll find out in independant testing where everything is set up exactly alike, it won't be sure to be the fastest. I don't trust manufactors claims and i would never buy a bow on speed alone.:wink:


----------



## Guest

thirdypointer said:


> fastpassthrough said:
> 
> 
> 
> PRESS RELEASE – FROM High Country Archery
> 
> - FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE -
> 
> 
> The New Speed Force!
> The Fastest Bow for 2008!
> 
> 
> 
> The New Speed Force is a must have for the average bow hunter or for the serious 3D Shooter. The New Speed Force has NO SHOCK, NO VIBRATION. NO RECOIL and at a BLAZING FAST SPEED of 342-352 FPS, and with a forgiving brace height of 7” it is sure to be the fastest bow for 2008!
> 
> Like someone stated, are they closer to true draw lenght this year instead of being 1/2 to 3/4 inches long? I think we'll find out in independant testing where everything is set up exactly alike, it won't be sure to be the fastest. I don't trust manufactors claims and i would never buy a bow on speed alone.:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they just might be referring to the fastest HCA bow, odnt cha think
Click to expand...


----------



## kemosabi

*Speed Force vs iron Mace*

The speed force is a nice rig.The axle is 33" and the brace height is 7 inches.The iron Mace has a brace height of over 7 1/2-7 5/8...I believe this is where the difference in speed is of the 2.the new bows in 08 come w/the STS system stock. ...I think the reason they do not allow online sales is in the number of dealers who are cutting the price on the bows due to not having the overhead of shops w/store fronts...I get several calls about people looking for a bow and we have always been able to set them up with a dealer in the area or get them hooked up w/customer service at High Country.
We just started stocking High Country bows.Ive shot for over 20 years and really fell in love with the handles on these bows,The slim grip and the Trinary Cams are what really sold me on them..Im in Lafayette,La .We have had great service with High Country and i truly enjoy shooting the product...I find the cams to be smooth ,the recoil is a min. limbs are barnsdale 6 layer parallel solid limbs ..

I like the longer brace height on a bow,i like the forgiveness it gives ,we all need that a lil bit now and again too,lol,lol,,,When you give up the foregiveness for speed,you usually give up almost a inch of brace height...The Trinary cams on the speed force actually still give you alot of the forgiveness of a longer brace height.The STS also helps.....If need be,holler at me and ill get you in touch with a dealer or a sales rep at H.C....Im sure most dealers w/be happy to do this for you....Ive driven over 100 miles already to meet someone w/a bow,so im sure HC will get you hooked up,or a dealer near by can get you hooked up.....Or meet me for lunch,LOL....:wink::cocktail::darkbeer: LOL

Shoot Straight

Kemo
Email me for info,,
[email protected]


----------



## amarchery

*Fun*

The bow is fun to shoot. Shot the Speed Force tonight at 70lbs @ 29 draw with a Black Hawk Vapor Jet 4000 shaft at 292 gr. that is 4.17 gr per pound. Safe with this bow! Shot 350 fps three consecutive times through the chronograph. Fun bow to shoot. Solid.

MJ


----------



## J-Daddy

Richard, this is a little off topic but still HCA related...
I havent seen them advertised anywhere but is HCA offering any HCA logo decals or other things like hats and shirts now days? Just kinda wondering...


----------



## Guest

J-Daddy said:


> Richard, this is a little off topic but still HCA related...
> I havent seen them advertised anywhere but is HCA offering any HCA logo decals or other things like hats and shirts now days? Just kinda wondering...


Same hear, free advertizing


----------



## HCA59

I'd like to know that also.


----------



## jms375

J-Daddy said:


> Richard, this is a little off topic but still HCA related...
> I havent seen them advertised anywhere but is HCA offering any HCA logo decals or other things like hats and shirts now days? Just kinda wondering...


My shop has the HCA decals, I haven't seen hats or shirts.


----------



## panther2307

*nice bow*

that is definitely a nice bow.i believe the speeds with a super light arrow.hey rhenj why would you shoot 100 lbs.that is so ridiculous.


----------



## J-Daddy

jms375 said:


> My shop has the HCA decals, I haven't seen hats or shirts.


Wanna hook a brother up with one then???


----------



## rhenj

panther2307 said:


> that is definitely a nice bow.i believe the speeds with a super light arrow.hey rhenj why would you shoot 100 lbs.that is so ridiculous.


Because I can, it feels comfortable and I've been doing it since 1989, and just for reference Kevin Strothers hunts with a 140#. Oh and I don't hunt any of those puny whitetails:zip:. I have shot one whitetail and a Several Mulies, but I hunt mostly Elk:darkbeer:.


----------



## HCAarchery

I own a High Country SSR and love it. Iam also glad to see High Country is stepping up to the plate big time. Go HCA Go.
HCA SSR
alpine


----------



## amarchery

*HCA Dealer Reminder*

Southeast Missouri 
Dexter, MO

American Outdoors
573-624-5421

Take care and if you are near come by and see us. Come shoot a Speed Force!


----------



## Tundra_Man

amarchery said:


> Southeast Missouri
> Dexter, MO
> 
> American Outdoors
> 573-624-5421
> 
> Take care and if you are near come by and see us. Come shoot a Speed Force!


Do I get a Coupon for a free side of Ribs if I buy one?












j


----------



## Autorotate

I received a HCA Speed Force this week, thought I share my experience with it thus far with those of you contemplating this bow.

I ordered a 70# 30" draw Speed Force.

I believe the HCA bows are 65-75# and 55-65#, so ensure you might want to double check that if you were planning on using the bow at a 50# or 60# draw weight to make sure you get the right bow for you.

Finding a local dealer may be a challenge, if you’re desiring to shoot, see, and feel before you buy...one of the reasons I'm posting this.

One finish available as I understand it.. Realtree Hardwoods HD Green.

Fit and finish on the bow looks great.

Mod and draw length adjustment are very similar to an '07 K8 Elite cam/modules.

Draw cycle, let off "valley", as well as post shot hand-shock, vibration and noise are very comparable to an Elite Envy IMO.

Out of the box, the bow was set to 72# 29" and 332 fps with a 360 grain arrow as per the "birth certificate" attached to the bow.

The draw length was set to 30", Ripcord rest installed, 1/4" G5 Meta Peep installed, rest adjusted to a 11/16" center shot, and shot through 
the chrono at Sportsman's Outfitters Supply in Dothan, AL.

72#, 30" draw, 385 grain Carbon Tech Cheetah 300 w/1" FOB, factory installed Bowjax on cables, but nothing on string but draw loop:
334 fps, 334 fps, 334 fps.

75#, 30" draw, 365 grain Easton Faboy 400 with Blazers, factory installed Bowjax on cables, but nothing on string but draw loop and 1/4" Meta peep:
342 fps, 342 fps.

72#, 30" draw, 365 grain Easton Fatboy 400 with Blazers, factory installed Bowjax on cables, but nothing on string but draw loop and 1/4" Meta peep:
331 fps, 331 fps.

Just passing along my experience with the bow so far....

I'll post some more after getting a chance to shoot it more....I hope to attend the Fun Day at Wetumpka AL next weekend....
http://www.bennettsarchery.com/page2/page8/page8.html

Mike Bennett should still have another Speed Force around if you want to give it a look.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## screamingeagle

Hey Autorotate 

So how does it compare to the Envy? for speed, smoothness of draw, etc?

Thats a pretty good close up of the handle, what is it about 3/4 wide? It looks pretty narrow like an X-Force.

Thanks


----------



## B0hunt3r39

*Speed Force*

I just picked up my new 08 Speed Force yesterday, I will be setting it up with a ripcord as well, I will post speed, arrow weight and other information after the setup. I shot it at the shop when I picked it up, the birth certificate showed 29" draw 62# 310 grain arrow 329 fps, I shot one of their shop arrows, a beman ics hunter elite, about 28" long with a 100 grain tip weight is prolly around 400 grains just guessing. The bow is 29" draw, chrono'd at 281 with that heavy arrow, I won't be hunting with an arrow that heavy, mine will be closer to the 310 when I get it set up. :RockOn:


----------



## jamb

*speed force*

Interesting !! Acording to the print there is 2 mods a smooth and a speed mod , well no one told me that. I have a speed force coming in at any minute sure hope I got the speed mod!!


----------



## ShootingABN!

jamb said:


> Interesting !! Acording to the print there is 2 mods a smooth and a speed mod , well no one told me that. I have a speed force coming in at any minute sure hope I got the speed mod!!


Your dealer will be able to get them.:wink:

Good luck and good shooting!:wink:


----------



## p&y417bull

can some of you guys shooting the new speed force post your speeds with hunting set ups? im looking at getting a 70 lber but would like to know if its any faster than my gto and if so by how much thanks...:darkbeer:


----------



## jd commander

*haha*

This bow is ******ed a grain of salt! Who cares if the bow shoots 500fps your shooting 3 grains per pound. It's not even legal to shoot IBO. Some guys are just impressed with speed but most of them couldn't even shoot a group from 30yds with that bow.:cocktail:


----------



## screamingeagle

p&y417bull said:


> can some of you guys shooting the new speed force post your speeds with hunting set ups? im looking at getting a 70 lber but would like to know if its any faster than my gto and if so by how much thanks...:darkbeer:


Good idea, with a 380 to 400 gr arrow would be cool.


----------



## Autorotate

screamingeagle said:


> Hey Autorotate
> 
> So how does it compare to the Envy? for speed, smoothness of draw, etc?
> 
> Thats a pretty good close up of the handle, what is it about 3/4 wide? It looks pretty narrow like an X-Force.
> 
> Thanks


screamingeagle-

This of course is all just my opinion...I'll be interested to look at how the draw force curve graphs look after the reviews are out.

The initial 3-5 inches of pull on the Speed Force seem to build to peak weight slower/easier than the Envy...but after that draw cycle is nearly identical to an Envy after the first 3-5 inches of pull including the "valley". This is in comparison with the Envy black mods/Nealy strings.

I didn't even think of the X-Force until you mentioned it, but yes the grip is much like an X-Force but not feel quite as thin. I did notice the difference in feel of the side plates while shooting today, but it was just different, not bad, and for now I like 'em on there.

Speed...I'd say nearly the same..within the accuracy tolerance of a chrono. 

The E-500 might be going to be up for sale soon....:tongue:


----------



## B0hunt3r39

*Speed Froce*



jd commander said:


> This bow is ******ed a grain of salt! Who cares if the bow shoots 500fps your shooting 3 grains per pound. It's not even legal to shoot IBO. Some guys are just impressed with speed but most of them couldn't even shoot a group from 30yds with that bow.:cocktail:


Thats the good thing about a forum; you are entitled to your opinion, but personally if you don't want to shoot a faster bow then don't shoot it, but don't bash those that do, I'm not a speed freak by any sense of the word and I most assuredly won't be shooting any 3 gpp arrows out of mine, my 349
grain goldtips will work fine for now.


----------



## ShootingABN!

Have you shot one? People that have shot mine are really impressed. The product sells itself, even at 5 grains per pound!:wink:

Don't HATE.:tongue:

Good luck and good shooting!:wink:
Aaron





jd commander said:


> This bow is ******ed a grain of salt! Who cares if the bow shoots 500fps your shooting 3 grains per pound. It's not even legal to shoot IBO. Some guys are just impressed with speed but most of them couldn't even shoot a group from 30yds with that bow.:cocktail:


----------



## Deer30

Anyone here the latest about what faspassthrough has done to HCA's business etiquette? Just ask the ross shooters


----------



## drumstick64

*Do the math*



jd commander said:


> This bow is ******ed a grain of salt! Who cares if the bow shoots 500fps your shooting 3 grains per pound. It's not even legal to shoot IBO. Some guys are just impressed with speed but most of them couldn't even shoot a group from 30yds with that bow.:cocktail:


Why are you talking about 3g/pound? It looks to me that he shot 5.35g/pound and acheived a speed of 334 fps. That calcs out to over 95 ft lbs of KE!  WOW! I WANT ONE NOW PLEASE!:tongue::tongue:

It's okay to have an opinion but don't bash it because it's being sold as a speed bow. It's okay to consider speed when trying to measure a bow's performance. 

I see you live in Ohio. Where? Let's go shooting and I'll show why I shot an HCA! Because down range it packs more punch then any other bow I shot and yes I shoot groups.


----------



## drumstick64

Deer30 said:


> Anyone here the latest about what faspassthrough has done to HCA's business etiquette? Just ask the ross shooters


I saw that thread. (If that's what you're refering to) What was that all about? Couldn't make sense of it.:gossip:


----------



## Deer30

drumstick64 said:


> I saw that thread. (If that's what you're refering to) What was that all about? Couldn't make sense of it.:gossip:


Me either or any one else for that matter, except to start trouble, but why Ross?


----------



## drumstick64

Deer30 said:


> Me either or any one else for that matter, except to start trouble, but why Ross?


Well I certainly hope that's not what he was doing. I've read several of his posts and he seems like he would be above that. Or maybe he was sittin back having a few of these. :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: Could've been one of those days. We've all had em.


----------



## Deer30

drumstick64 said:


> Well I certainly hope that's not what he was doing. I've read several of his posts and he seems like he would be above that. Or maybe he was sittin back having a few of these. :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer: Could've been one of those days. We've all had em.


God knows that is the truth


----------



## trackwalli

*dealership*

Fastpassthrough - my local dealer has been trying unsuccessfully to get one of your salesmen to contact him. They did try today but called when he had Pearson and Parker Reps in the store trying to get him to sell their bows. When he called back he never got anyone to answer. He already sells several brands of bows and this is the only pro bow shop in this city. He has a large shop including indoor range, 3D screen shoot, and a large number of leagues and is well respected in this area for his expertise in archery. Hope we can get your dealership in our town.


----------



## fastpassthrough

trackwalli said:


> Fastpassthrough - my local dealer has been trying unsuccessfully to get one of your salesmen to contact him. They did try today but called when he had Pearson and Parker Reps in the store trying to get him to sell their bows. When he called back he never got anyone to answer. He already sells several brands of bows and this is the only pro bow shop in this city. He has a large shop including indoor range, 3D screen shoot, and a large number of leagues and is well respected in this area for his expertise in archery. Hope we can get your dealership in our town.


if you can give me his # I will have someone call him right away thanks


----------



## trackwalli

*Pm*

I sent u a PM.


----------



## fastpassthrough

trackwalli said:


> I sent u a PM.


Thank you I got it and he should be recieving a call asap


----------



## NARLEYHORNS

fastpassthrough said:


> Thank you I got it and he should be recieving a call asap


Why aint you a working .... ??? Some of us have to work for a livin .... LOL


----------



## fastpassthrough

Oh Im here alright I just got done shooting the 167 speed forces for speed check, before they ship


----------



## ccwilder3

fastpassthrough said:


> Oh Im here alright I just got done shooting the 167 speed forces for speed check, before they ship


Do you shoot them by hand or use a machine?


----------



## fastpassthrough

ccwilder3 said:


> Do you shoot them by hand or use a machine?


as of now I personally shoot every bow that leaves here by hand.


----------



## EricO

fastpassthrough said:


> as of now I personally shoot every bow that leaves here by hand.



Do you do the right handed ones in the morning and the left handed ones in the afternoon? :tongue:

With the proportion of right handed to left handed bows out there, you must flip over vehicles with your right arm.


----------



## john09040

*Mini cams*

Snap a pic and post speeds of one with mini cams 25.5" - 26"Is there any dealers in southern WV.


----------



## fastpassthrough

john09040 said:


> Snap a pic and post speeds of one with mini cams 25.5" - 26"Is there any dealers in southern WV.


I sure will what pounds you looking for? you will have to call in for the dealer info i try and stay out of that area. i will get you a little video of the speed also hows that give me a couple days to get it set up.


----------



## ccwilder3

fastpassthrough said:


> as of now I personally shoot every bow that leaves here by hand.


Yikes


----------



## lla

He tests @29" draw, but he is a 27":wink:
Who wants to arm wrestle Richard?
that is why the Speed Force is so smooth!!!:darkbeer:
Gregg


----------



## john09040

*A PM will be fine*

I would like to see a pic of one with mini cams.I am shoothin a GTO now but its a little long for me.


----------



## fastpassthrough

john09040 said:


> I would like to see a pic of one with mini cams.I am shoothin a GTO now but its a little long for me.


 I will get you a picture asap


----------



## Autorotate

*HCA Speed Force speeds*

Update to the previously speeds I posted.

I've got about a 150 arrows through the bow now.

Reweighed my arrows to confirm...and listing the configuration of the bow below-

Arrow:
28.625" Carbon Tech Cheetah 300 with a 1" FOB and Bohning nock (can't remember the target point weight)=total arrow weight 375 grains

Bow:
72 lb peak draw weight (approx one turn from limb bolts bottomed out=75#)
Long Speed modules set on "H" for a 30" draw
Draw Stop set on "H" for the 80% letoff

String/Cables:
5/16" G5 Meta Peep
Loop
2 factory Bowjax on the cables

The chrono displayed:
331, 331, 331, 332, 332.

For those shooting a HHA DS series type sight, the tape ended up measuring 2.49" between the 20 and 75 yd marks.

Take care and enjoy what you shoot!


----------



## jamb

Autorotate said:


> Update to the previously speeds I posted.
> 
> I've got about a 150 arrows through the bow now.
> 
> Reweighed my arrows to confirm...and listing the configuration of the bow below-
> 
> Arrow:
> 28.625" Carbon Tech Cheetah 300 with a 1" FOB and Bohning nock (can't remember the target point weight)=total arrow weight 375 grains
> 
> Bow:
> 72 lb peak draw weight (approx one turn from limb bolts bottomed out=75#)
> Long Speed modules set on "H" for a 30" draw
> Draw Stop set on "H" for the 80% letoff
> 
> String/Cables:
> 5/16" G5 Meta Peep
> Loop
> 2 factory Bowjax on the cables
> 
> The chrono displayed:
> 331, 331, 331, 332, 332.
> 
> For those shooting a HHA DS series type sight, the tape ended up measuring 2.49" between the 20 and 75 yd marks.
> 
> Take care and enjoy what you shoot!


Have you shoot it with a 350 grain arrow yet?


----------



## Autorotate

Nope. 375 grains is as light as I've shot thus far...as I've got the bow set to 72# peak draw weight.

I know it's warrantied down to 3 gpp..that's another post I guess.:darkbeer:


----------



## screamingeagle

jamb said:


> Have you shoot it with a 350 grain arrow yet?


It would be about 336 - 337 with a 350gr arrow.


----------



## jamb

If hes shooting the speed mods I've been hearing there coming in @340 to 344.


----------



## Breathn

*ttt*

Anyone shooting the speedforce have a Iron Mace before.If so how do they compare in shooting and feel.I hunted with a Mace this past season and by far was one of my best hunting and shooting bows in all the years I have been doing it.I like the looks of the Speed force, info would be appreciated.


----------



## Autorotate

*IBO arrow*



screamingeagle said:


> It would be about 336 - 337 with a 350gr arrow.


I think this bow (like all of them) doesn't realize it's true performance unless the limbs bolts are completely tightened. (Or unless the bows specs in terms of ATA, brace, cam timing are tuned for the specific draw weight in question)

For the dozen or so shots with the 375 grain arrow, it was shooting in the low 340s fps range consistently...there wasn't an arrow less than 340 during those dozen.

Of course that doesn't make sense when you apply the draw weight/arrow weight rules of thumb to it.....At first I thought it was the chrono..so I shot through another one to make sure. Same result. Hence I've come to that conclusion for now...square me away if I'm thinking about that wrong.

I'm away from my press/draw board right now....I'll see if I can't get it tweaked for 72# and see if I can't get a bit more out of it.

75# is just too much for me...maybe I'll see the need to work up to it in the future for the extra 8-10 fps it seems this bow will do for the extra 3 lbs, but for now 72#/375 grains/331-332 fps/92# of KE is enough.

Jamb-I must of got a "slow one" then...as my mods are marked "LS" for Long Speed. But if you do the math for this bow....it's doing OK.

I'll have an 06 E500 for sale in a couple of weeks:wink:

And I forgot to add...the centershot worked out to 11/16" for me.


----------



## fastpassthrough

john09040 said:


> Could someone please post a pic of one with the mini cams.I wonder what speeds it would produce at 25.5"DL #60 5gr/lb.I wonder if it would be as fast as my X-Force but with a little longer brace height that would be nice.


here is a pic of one i just shot 49.5 #s 25" draw 248 grain arrow 292


----------



## iron mace07

*richard*

just get me one here asap. i got a little lady who is dying for her bow. tired of her shootign this slow bow she is shootign now at 45 lbs its only gettign 265fps
. and a ways back i read a post a guy said soemthign about anyoen shootign a hca bow couldnt hit a group at the side of a barn, id liek to say to that , do this you stand with your back agaisnt the barn and let me shoot at you then at 60 yards, and then tell me i f i can hit or group. andim shooting the Iron mace. i liek how these guys think , we are psoting speeds with light arrows, hca says they will warrnaty bow down to 3 gpp, not that we all shoot them at that. please when you make a remark, think about what ya say before you say it, as you really make yourself look a @ss.


----------



## bcycle

*richard*

Are there short speed mods for the speed force if not will thier be some in the near future? With the current short mods it doesnt seem much faster than my Iron Mace at 28 inch draw.


----------



## zabby

*no worries*

iron mace 07

from the scores you posted in florida, and the last 5 years for that matter, i would say that is a true statement, you cant hit the side of a barn if you were standing in it


----------



## fastpassthrough

bcycle said:


> Are there short speed mods for the speed force if not will thier be some in the near future? With the current short mods it doesnt seem much faster than my Iron Mace at 28 inch draw.


8 -14 faster remember to the draw with both of the bows set at 28" the mace has a longer draw


----------



## tenzoxt

*My Speed force*

I was asked to post the speed of my Speedforce. Here it is. 

BC says 342 @29.

My chrony says this:

316fps @ 27.5 dl 70lbs on the dot with IBO arrow(340fps with 300 grain [email protected] with IBO arrow with bow maxed out at 72lbs.).. I am getting these numbers consistantly and shooting the bow with a loaded string(peep,kisser,loop). And no the dl is not long. I never shot the Iron Mace but heard alot about the dl being long. The speedforce is right on the money with the dl(maybe 2/8 of an inch long but what difference do that make).I'm pretty impressed with this bow. I also got to say this bow is very quiet with the speed I'm getting. 

I also own a GTO and I can tell you I'm in favor of the Speedforce. Before I owned any of these 2 bows I thought the GTO would come out on top but I was wrong.


----------



## jamb

*speed force*

Just got mine and @ IBO 30in. 71lb 351 grain arrow it shoot 344 . I did shoot it thorugh 2 chronagraphs just to check the speed and both were within 2 fps of each other.


----------



## Bert2

jamb said:


> Just got mine and @ IBO 30in. 71lb 351 grain arrow it shoot 344 . I did shoot it thorugh 2 chronagraphs just to check the speed and both were within 2 fps of each other.


well, technically, you are 4 grains under IBO . . . but who's countin', that's excellent performance!


----------



## trackwalli

*fastpassthrough*

My new HCA dealer has only gotten an iron mace in, how much longer till he receives the speed force and supreme pro?


----------



## screamingeagle

> I also own a GTO and I can tell you I'm in favor of the Speedforce. Before I owned any of these 2 bows I thought the GTO would come out on top but I was wrong.


ya think? How does it come out on top? Just speed or is there anything else?


----------



## jamb

Bert2 said:


> well, technically, you are 4 grains under IBO . . . but who's countin', that's excellent performance!


OK... On this bow if you do the math about every 4 grains = 1 fps so ok then it shoot 343 @ IBO. Are you happy now? LOL!


----------



## Bert2

jamb said:


> OK... On this bow if you do the math about every 4 grains = 1 fps so ok then it shoot 343 @ IBO. Are you happy now? LOL!


heck, I'd be happy with 342 . . . or even 340 . . . or do I hear 335 . . . ! :darkbeer:


----------



## kamora187

*happy*

I know that I am pretty happy with my speed force. shoots smooth super quiet and no shock. Not to mention fast, I just got some lighter arrows and will have to check the speed on them and will post soon! My current # are on my signature
T


----------



## screamingeagle

I got a question for you speedforce owners. How does the bow balance? If you try to balance it on your finger at the flat spot of the shelf at the front of the bow is it top heavy or not? Or does it just kind of sit there level?


----------



## boyzbowshop

i sale the bows and alot of them a sweet bow.


----------



## tenzoxt

*comparision*



screamingeagle said:


> ya think? How does it come out on top? Just speed or is there anything else?


O.k. Here is my opinion:

Looks--------------GTO by far, Best looking bow ever IMO
Balance------------both are nicely balanced, not too heavy on top or bottom
Grip----------------GTO, Speedforce ain't bad
Draw---------------GTO is extremely smooth all the way through, Speedforce 
is smooth but has a hump in the draw. 
Backwall------------both bows hold extremely well ,rock solid, thats how I 
like it. 
Vibration------------Speedforce has no kick or vibes period. GTO has a
noticeable vibe but no kick.
Quietness-----------Speedforce was very quiet to my ears. GTO also quiet 
not as quiet as Speedforce.(that my ears)
Speed---------------Speedforce was faster by 6fps on average(same arrow,
same weight, same dl)
Accuracy------------Both bows are very accurate.

There. That is how I see it, Speedforce for hunting and GTO for 3-D.


----------



## kham315

*gotta love the speed force*

well i picked my speed force up on tuesday from E&J archery and i could not be happier. the bow is set at 55# and i put together some speedpro arrows wieghing 260gr. and it shoots 318fps. you should have seen the jaws drop at the range yesterday when i proved it and let a few of the guys try it. i still have my sbxt but dont see my self shooting that for a while unless something goes wrong with this one. I am not only happy with the bow but the dealer i purchased from was a top notch guy. I hope it makes a good 3d set up.


----------



## Autorotate

*SpeedForce vs. Envy*

Well I finally got to shoot the SF next to the Envy today.

That also meant I had access to my press/draw board once again, so I've had about 200 arrows through the SF now, and thought it might need a tune here or a tweak there before the show down.

Sure enough, the axle to axle, with the limbs bottomed measured about 32 5/8"...supposed to be 33"? That explains the draw weight being about 75# with limbs bottomed out. The cams were about 6 full twists out of synch as well.

So a twist here/there with the strings/cables and the best I can come up with is with the cams in synch at full draw is:

ATA: 33" on the nose
Brace: 6 7/8"
Peak Draw weight (limbs bottomed out): 72#

After all that...same Carbon Tech Cheetah 3D 300 28.625" arrow..375 grains.

30" draw modules

Speed Force Chrono
328-330 fps

Envy Chrono (same draw weight and arrow)
334-340 fps

The draw is easier on the Speed Force than the Envy. I think its the roller guard.....Valley is nearly the same.

BTW-the Long Speed mods for the Speed Force are 65% letoff for me. I'd like to see someone that makes 342-352 with 80% letoff with a Speed Force like the HCA website says:sad: I know...we can start doing creative arithmetic for stuff on the string, but with a 5/16 G5 Meta Peep (8 grains) and a 4" loop...there's not that many FPS to correct for in my case.

Still a great bow...but mine isn't going to make the advertised speed.

Not bashing, as I own the bow, just sharing my experience.

Enjoy your bow!


----------



## R3FOXX

*Wow*

New guy here,havent shot for 10 or 12 years but I am getting back into the sport and have been shooting alot of new bows lately and I have to tell ya the speed force is my pick.Going back to the dealer tomorrow to order one. The bow-techs (82 and 101)were going to be the bow that I bought but once I shot the speed force there was no doubt about it.Dont know if my opinion matters to ya, but atleast shoot one if you have the chance I think you will like it!


----------



## trackwalli

*Love to shoot one*

Know where? I have been trying for some time now (2 months). The only bow my dealer can get from HCA is the iron mace (nice bow, not what i want though) and that was a month ago. Was told the Speed force and Supreme Pro would be here by the end of the month. Well they have till Monday to make that dead line. Not sure how much longer im gonna wait. To many good bows out there. As a matter of fact my bow is pretty good (Cardiac) and might as well just hold on to it for this year. Turkey season right around the corner and 3D season coming up. Kind of hard to switch this late. I hate to complain but its freaking April already. How long has HCA been telling us about these bows.


----------



## trackwalli

Sorry but I checked out the date on the first Speed Force post. Its was first posted in NOVEMBER. Thats four months ago................. Yea im getting impatient.


----------



## jamb

Autorotate said:


> Well I finally got to shoot the SF next to the Envy today.
> 
> That also meant I had access to my press/draw board once again, so I've had about 200 arrows through the SF now, and thought it might need a tune here or a tweak there before the show down.
> 
> Sure enough, the axle to axle, with the limbs bottomed measured about 32 5/8"...supposed to be 33"? That explains the draw weight being about 75# with limbs bottomed out. The cams were about 6 full twists out of synch as well.
> 
> So a twist here/there with the strings/cables and the best I can come up with is with the cams in synch at full draw is:
> 
> ATA: 33" on the nose
> Brace: 6 7/8"
> Peak Draw weight (limbs bottomed out): 72#
> 
> After all that...same Carbon Tech Cheetah 3D 300 28.625" arrow..375 grains.
> 
> 30" draw modules
> 
> Speed Force Chrono
> 328-330 fps
> 
> Envy Chrono (same draw weight and arrow)
> 334-340 fps
> 
> The draw is easier on the Speed Force than the Envy. I think its the roller guard.....Valley is nearly the same.
> 
> BTW-the Long Speed mods for the Speed Force are 65% letoff for me. I'd like to see someone that makes 342-352 with 80% letoff with a Speed Force like the HCA website says:sad: I know...we can start doing creative arithmetic for stuff on the string, but with a 5/16 G5 Meta Peep (8 grains) and a 4" loop...there's not that many FPS to correct for in my case.
> 
> Still a great bow...but mine isn't going to make the advertised speed.
> 
> Not bashing, as I own the bow, just sharing my experience.
> 
> Enjoy your bow!


Well in my comparsions with the envy and speed force The speed force was 12fps faster than the envy both bows were scaled with an easton bow mapper and the draw length were measured from the center of the burger button hole plus 1 3/4 and not to bash but the draw length on the envy was almost an 1 in. long. And to answer your question about the letoff I know the paper work says to put the mod in the h slot but problem with that is theres not enough travel for the draw stop to get you 80% letoff so what you need to do is move the mod to the g slot and then move the draw stop to the end and now you a have true 30in draw with 80% letoff and the wierd thing is the bow actuly shot 7fps faster in the g slot then the h with 80% letoff then 65% and don't ask me why cause it should have been slower but oh well I'm not complaining.


----------



## iron mace07

*is it zabby or zacbys*

what ever or whoever, i havent got asa in 3 years til gainesville, so if you wanna be a short timer here, id back off. jokes are fine , but you arent close enough a freind of me to joke. and as far as hittign the barn, if thats so i tell you what stand in front of a barn at 60 yards let me aim at ya. then we see who can hit what.lol. you talk mighty big with a few post as u have. i sent you a post there buddy.


----------



## COOLWHIP

Are there any dealers that have HCA bows on hand in southern NY or northern NJ? No response back from HCA "contact us" except "someone will get back with you". I appreciate it. Thanks. Looking forward to giving one a try.


----------



## GreatID

Ttt


----------



## archery ham

I tried out an Iron Mace today. It was different. Its a 60# and I wanted a 70#. It was the only left-hand in stock. I really wanted a *Speed Force...*but....I was told that they are not going to continue stocking HCA and he "made me a deal" on the only LH he had. I bought it. He gave me a $100discount. :RockOn:

Currently shooting a 364 grain arrow at 281 fps from 62#. I can live with that.


----------



## iron mace07

*wife got her speed force today*

and we heading to go to a local shoot. the bow is so awesome, she is so happy to finally be able to get speed, at 25 inch draw at 42 lbs 275fps. not bad huh.thats shooting about 6 gr light, using her same arrows we were shooting off her other bow, that was barely shooting 257fps.she said to me, i couldnt feel anythgin or hear anythgin when she shot it. so long as she is happy, im happy.


----------



## JPArcheryOK

Set up a customer yesterday with a Speedforce 73lb 29" dl and 245 grain speed pro max = 368fps


----------



## Muddy41

Trying to find a dealer in MN. Cannot locate any. Does anyone nkow if thre is one in MN.


Thanks
Mike


----------



## bulldogfiremen

we have one in central Wisconsin but thats a ways from MN, and hes a awesome dealer


----------



## IL 88

Sorry to drag this one out of the depths but...

anyone know of any dealers in Illinois or TN


----------



## coonpuppy

*check out*

new web site of hca has some of the dealers on there it is :
http://highcountryarchery.net/


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish

We were very impressed with the Iron Mace last year and I recieved a call yesterday that my speed force's are on the way!I can't wait to setup the shop bow and hit the crony!
Thanks Richard for getting them to us!
Brandenburg Huntin& Fishin Supplies


----------



## dbowhunter

*Coolwhip - Dealer in Southern NY*

I called a dealer yesterday who had 2 Speed Forces in stock, both 70lb. The dealership is in Sherbourne, NY. On The Spot Archery. I was going to head down this weekend to check one out myself. Hope this helps!!! I used to shoot High Country for years then went to Bowtech. This bow might make me change back. :mg:


----------



## cayuga

*Observations...*

I read this entire thread, researching the speed force for a co-worker. 

Just my opinions on the matter, take it for what it is. 

The bow seems to be great if you are looking for bragging rights on speed. Seems to be average for the industry in other aspects. 

One thing is not setting well with me though. Richard, I think people refer to you as, or fastpassthrough:
Multiple people have asked questions on here, to your secretary and via email. THEY PUBLICALLY COMPLAINED about your bad service. And you SAID NOTHING! No posts acknowledging the problem, no posts saying we'll fix it. Just the cold shoulder. 

I think a bow manufacturer should be in the business to provide a good product and good service. Well IMO you are losing more customers than you are gaining. I would never recommend a company with an owner ignoring complaints on a public forum. It speaks volumes to "lurkers" that you must not care what people think about your company.

Sorry for the rant, I'm just trying to bring to fastpassthrough's attention that most people read and don't speak, and he's not looking very good.


----------



## archery ham

cayuga said:


> I read this entire thread, researching the speed force for a co-worker.
> 
> Just my opinions on the matter, take it for what it is.
> 
> The bow seems to be great if you are looking for bragging rights on speed. Seems to be average for the industry in other aspects.
> 
> One thing is not setting well with me though. Richard, I think people refer to you as, or fastpassthrough:
> Multiple people have asked questions on here, to your secretary and via email. THEY PUBLICALLY COMPLAINED about your bad service. And you SAID NOTHING! No posts acknowledging the problem, no posts saying we'll fix it. Just the cold shoulder.
> 
> I think a bow manufacturer should be in the business to provide a good product and good service. Well IMO you are losing more customers than you are gaining. I would never recommend a company with an owner ignoring complaints on a public forum. It speaks volumes to "lurkers" that you must not care what people think about your company.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I'm just trying to bring to fastpassthrough's attention that most people read and don't speak, and he's not looking very good.


Maybe he makes good use of the Private Message feature. So, that may mean that many of us never hear "the rest of the story". It may not be that bad as you think. I do believe that he and his company (like most AT sponsors) are doing the best that they can.


----------



## cayuga

*ham*

AT sponsor or not, I don't see any of these unsatisfied people coming back with a "Richard took care of it right away." 

But everybody has a life, gets busy, can't keep it all caught up and I understand that.


----------



## fastpassthrough

cayuga said:


> I read this entire thread, researching the speed force for a co-worker.
> 
> Just my opinions on the matter, take it for what it is.
> 
> The bow seems to be great if you are looking for bragging rights on speed. Seems to be average for the industry in other aspects.
> 
> One thing is not setting well with me though. Richard, I think people refer to you as, or fastpassthrough:
> Multiple people have asked questions on here, to your secretary and via email. THEY PUBLICALLY COMPLAINED about your bad service. And you SAID NOTHING! No posts acknowledging the problem, no posts saying we'll fix it. Just the cold shoulder.
> 
> I think a bow manufacturer should be in the business to provide a good product and good service. Well IMO you are losing more customers than you are gaining. I would never recommend a company with an owner ignoring complaints on a public forum. It speaks volumes to "lurkers" that you must not care what people think about your company.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I'm just trying to bring to fastpassthrough's attention that most people read and don't speak, and he's not looking very good.


You are right but fortunately when you post a reply on a forum it turns into a pissing match on here I take all complaints and follow up on them trust me! but on this forum you cannot post just anything or it gets way out of hand so you have to do what you can because of the haters.


----------



## Oafdog

fastpassthrough said:


> You are right but fortunately when you post a reply on a forum it turns into a pissing match on here I take all complaints and follow up on them trust me! but on this forum you cannot post just anything or it gets way out of hand so you have to do what you can because of the haters.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=6694601#post6694601

Maybe you can follow up on that string issue there then, been a few weeks and i've yet to see an explanation.

And for the record for everyone, i'm not going on rumors and other posts, my Iron Mace came with an imitation Winner's Choice, so I have a legitimate gripe here.

I will never find this happening to be acceptable, but if you have the decency to give me a legit explanation, and not the one about the loops not fitting, which is untrue, then I can live with it. If not, I will not be purchasing from your company again, and I surely will recommend that my dealer drop your products.

(and yeah, I know about the loop excuse, it's not legit, so give me the real reason please, here or in a PM, either way suits me)


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish

I believe threads getting out of hand is what Richard was refering to.You can find something about every manufacture that may produce a negative response.And yes I've recieved cold shoulders and no response with even the most "prestigious" company's .We are all entitled to our opinions and we live in a great country that allows use to speak freely.
Thank You to all Bow company's for allowing us to enjoy a great sport!


----------



## Blackknight

Have you ever heard "I can take a crap in a box and stamp a GUARANTEE on it , but you are still buying a GUARANTEED piece of crap." I can promise you that HCA bows are premium bows. Customer service is important but I have owned 5 HCA bows in the last 5 years and only once have I had to have any service done. When I did I called and requested a RA number which I was given and within a week of shipping it to them it was returned fixed and with new strings and cables all for the cost of shipping it to them. Not to bad of service. I think when customer service is on the top of your list of reasons to buy a bow, you are already doubting the quality of what you are purchasing. The biggest problem I have found with HCA is the fact that there are no dealers in my area anymore and you can't try it before you buy it. You can go to any dealer and they can order directly for you though. It is a hassle but if the bow fits your style and needs it is a small inconvenience. I think they need a Boondocks program like BowTech had a few years back when there was not a dealer within 100 miles you could deal with them direct. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## screamingeagle

Hey Richard, do me a favor. Send John Van Hoorn at Van Handle Archery Products a section of riser so I can buy a Death Grip handle for my Mace!!!! Need his address just let me know. Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Oafdog

Oafdog said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=6694601#post6694601
> 
> Maybe you can follow up on that string issue there then, been a few weeks and i've yet to see an explanation.
> 
> And for the record for everyone, i'm not going on rumors and other posts, my Iron Mace came with an imitation Winner's Choice, so I have a legitimate gripe here.
> 
> I will never find this happening to be acceptable, but if you have the decency to give me a legit explanation, and not the one about the loops not fitting, which is untrue, then I can live with it. If not, I will not be purchasing from your company again, and I surely will recommend that my dealer drop your products.
> 
> (and yeah, I know about the loop excuse, it's not legit, so give me the real reason please, here or in a PM, either way suits me)



C'mon Richard, I see you are logged on, PM me an answer or post it here, but don't keep avoiding the issue. I want to know why HCA put a knockoff WC on my bow and advertised it as being genuine. No more games.


----------



## screamingeagle

I hear Richard now works for Pearson. So I wonder if we have a HCA rep in the house?

Question guys. For those of you that have shot the Mace and the Speedforce, do both bows have the same handle? 

Do you feel they hold on target the same?

Thanks


----------



## lla

the Riser is completely different
but the Hold is good on both bows:wink:
Gregg


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

*Short Draw Mods for Iron Mace??*

So where can a guy Buy the Short Draw Mod's for the 07 Iron Mace, I called HCA today and well they can't sell them over the phone LOL!! a $18.00 Part a guy would think it wouldn't be a problem, they did give me a number for a dealer in BC ( Vancouver ) LOL!! oh that was lots of Help LOL!! anyways I guess I'll have to deal with it. But if someone knows of a dealer I can contact for them please PM me thanks!:darkbeer:


----------



## iron mace07

*well seems to me*

we have folsk fuss about sellign out of factory , then when they want a part they want us to bend that rule, all bows and parts must go threw a dealer.sorry , but thats they way it is with every bow manufactor , that i am aware of.


----------



## Blackknight

Venom_PSE said:


> So where can a guy Buy the Short Draw Mod's for the 07 Iron Mace, I called HCA today and well they can't sell them over the phone LOL!! a $18.00 Part a guy would think it wouldn't be a problem, they did give me a number for a dealer in BC ( Vancouver ) LOL!! oh that was lots of Help LOL!! anyways I guess I'll have to deal with it. But if someone knows of a dealer I can contact for them please PM me thanks!:darkbeer:


 Go to your closest dealer, It does not have to be a High Country dealer, and have them order the part directly from HCA for you. They do not have to carry their product to order the bows or parts.


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish

When becoming a Dealer we actually are required to make a sizable first order which is paid up front and then we are required to program x amount of bows to be shipped at later dates.With that a Dealer normally makes investment of $3000.00 on up on intial purchase just to carry a line in which the Manufacture sets a protected market for that dealer.With most dealers carrying multiple product lines it can get very expensive.Plus you have to renew the contract yearly just to maintain your dealership.And most manufacture's will not sell to any consumer nor dealer in that protected market bow's,parts etc.If so they actually breach their own contract with said dealer which could create a legal issue.

So if you get upset because you can't buy direct this is being the reason why they can not sell.


----------



## R3FOXX

*60#*

Does anyone know the reason a 60# speed force would take longer to ship than a 70#? Thanks.


----------



## Deer30

Oafdog said:


> C'mon Richard, I see you are logged on, PM me an answer or post it here, but don't keep avoiding the issue. I want to know why HCA put a knockoff WC on my bow and advertised it as being genuine. No more games.


You will not get a public answer due to legal ramifications, that is a big no no, false advertisement. He knows what he did and will have to answer before GOD one day for it.


----------



## B0hunt3r39

*HCA Speed Force*

I finally got my Speed force set up so I thought I would post the speed.
29" Draw 62# 29" Victory VForce HV1's 100 grain tip 312 fps
Installed practice nocks for Easton Tracers speed still 305 fps


----------



## mr_verbatim

Hello from Canada,

Can anyone tell me what the heck I need to do to get a 2008 Speed Force to shoot at 70# with a draw length of 30"? Basically I want to shoot this thing at the stated IBO rating, but there doesn't seem to be ANYONE who can give me an answer to some pretty basic questions. By ANYONE, I also mean HCA - I called them this morning and the woman told me everyone is on vacation, but she could try to answer my questions...... I might as well have to been speaking to the wall.........

Do I have to modify the limbs? if yes, what are the specs for the limbs and what are the "ballpark" costs?

I need the larger CAMs, but do I also need the speed modified version of the CAMs or is the speed mod simply a setting on the larger Cams

Basically, I'm looking at picking up a used one, but I need to know the extra costs to make this bow the way I want it, but it has to be worth it.... The add I am looking at says it has 50# limbs and the small cams..... 24-27 DL

I would love some help here..... I'm also looking at a PSE X-Force HF if I can't find my HCA answers soon.

Thanks,,V


----------



## rhenj

mr_verbatim said:


> Hello from Canada,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the heck I need to do to get a 2008 Speed Force to shoot at 70# with a draw length of 30"? Basically I want to shoot this thing at the stated IBO rating, but there doesn't seem to be ANYONE who can give me an answer to some pretty basic questions. By ANYONE, I also mean HCA - I called them this morning and the woman told me everyone is on vacation, but she could try to answer my questions...... I might as well have to been speaking to the wall.........
> 
> Do I have to modify the limbs? if yes, what are the specs for the limbs and what are the "ballpark" costs?
> 
> I need the larger CAMs, but do I also need the speed modified version of the CAMs or is the speed mod simply a setting on the larger Cams
> 
> Basically, I'm looking at picking up a used one, but I need to know the extra costs to make this bow the way I want it, but it has to be worth it.... The add I am looking at says it has 50# limbs and the small cams..... 24-27 DL
> 
> I would love some help here..... I'm also looking at a PSE X-Force HF if I can't find my HCA answers soon.
> 
> Thanks,,V



It would seem that you need large cams and 70# limbs for that bow to make it what you want. As far as I know you only have large and small cams, all other adjustments are on them. You could call or e-mail Barnsdale Archery and see what they would tell you about the situation. They would definitely know about the limbs. I am thinking that by the time you bought limbs and cams, you would be in the neighborhood where buying a new bow might be a better idea. I believe that the limbs are around $150, not sure about the cams. If all goes well I will have an 80# Speed Force soon:wink:.


----------



## mr_verbatim

*Info*

Thank you for the info!

Ok, from I can gather, to get a fast 80# SF and a 30" draw; I will need 80# limbs and the speed mods, which will get me to a 30" draw...

That's all I would need to get the basic bow I'm looking for correct?

I'll have to look up that number..

Thanks agin,

V


----------



## rhenj

mr_verbatim said:


> Thank you for the info!
> 
> Ok, from I can gather, to get a fast 80# SF and a 30" draw; I will need 80# limbs and the speed mods, which will get me to a 30" draw...
> 
> That's all I would need to get the basic bow I'm looking for correct?
> 
> I'll have to look up that number..
> 
> Thanks agin,
> 
> V



NP, enjoy.


----------



## ShootingABN!

*you have a pm*

check your pm:tongue:



mr_verbatim said:


> Thank you for the info!
> 
> Ok, from I can gather, to get a fast 80# SF and a 30" draw; I will need 80# limbs and the speed mods, which will get me to a 30" draw...
> 
> That's all I would need to get the basic bow I'm looking for correct?
> 
> I'll have to look up that number..
> 
> Thanks agin,
> 
> V


----------



## 442fps

Some pics


----------



## mr_verbatim

Thank you ShootingABN,

I ended up just ordering one for $700 from a HCA dealer. 80# with speed MOD; I wonder what the KE and speed would be from this thing at 80# with the speed mod set (30").... 

The dealer has a Chrono so I will post some info once I get it there and shoot a few. HCA said that they have a back order of 2-4 weeks so it may be a while

V


----------



## B0hunt3r39

*Speed Force Pics*

I finally got around to getting some pics of my Speed Force setup so here they are.


----------



## mr_verbatim

*The new 2008 SpeedPRO? <~~ from High Country Archery*

Well, I have received my new 2008 Speedforce, which is now called the 2008 SpeedPro; at least I think that was name ; if you think about it, it makes sense.

They have made some significant changes to the riser and grip. The riser changes are fantastic IMO; I didn’t have it weighed, but it’s lighter than the original Speedforce (just by feel – one in each hand and switching back and forth Old then New style) so I would say it comes in at about 3.5 LBS or maybe a little more (heavier). The original came in at 4 LBS. The dealer had a few of them in his shop.

The grip is a little thinner than I am used to, but after shooting it to tune it up, I love it! The down side is that the actual wood is very thin, but they are sending out another grip that they have designed (the wood panels) that should “fit” a little better.

They have also added a second string stopper to the new design which is great.

After a VERY long drive to the dealer and tuning for a couple of hours with a new site, rest etc I was tired and so was the dealer and I wanted to get home, therefore, I stopped ranging it in at about 35 yards; no site (fixed pin) adjustment was necessary for distance 0-35 & grouping was tight, when I say tight, I mean on top of each other. I wasn’t trying to knock hunt, but they were the dealer’s arrows and he wanted me to keep killing them . They were also hitting the metal poles on the other side of the target (pass through)

Everything said; I still have some more fine tuning to finish, but there is absolutely no shock or vibration. The only noise I noticed was when I drew it back passed the let-off to the wall, you could hear a slight “smack”. The reason this was happening is that in order to get the draw back to the wall I had to keep a consistent, aggressive motion until full draw because the cams are quite hard just before let-off. Also, this thing wants to let loose, so be careful! As I became more used to the new bow I was able to reduce the noise by adjusting my draw technique (timing in draw cycle peaks) to fit the needs of the bow.

Using 9GPI shafts with 100 grain field tips, 29’ Draw @ 80LBS (it max’s @ 85LBS), it’s shooting in the range of 359 FPS through a crono (back home, not at dealer). BTW, the draw is longer than rated IMO (compared to my other bow @ 30')

This thing is FAST and DANGEROUS and I love it! Like I said, be careful – this thing feels like a loaded rifle with a hair trigger, but I happen to like that.

BTW, there were 2 other more experienced (20 years + shooting/hunting) people beside me watching and listening as I shot the bow. Everyone there agreed with what I have written above.

If I do experience any problems with this new design, I will post them here.


V


----------



## screamingeagle

mr_verbatim said:


> Well, I have received my new 2008 Speedforce, which is now called the 2008 SpeedPro; at least I think that was name ; if you think about it, it makes sense.
> 
> They have made some significant changes to the riser and grip. The riser changes are fantastic IMO; I didn’t have it weighed, but it’s lighter than the original Speedforce (just by feel – one in each hand and switching back and forth Old then New style) so I would say it comes in at about 3.5 LBS or maybe a little more (heavier). The original came in at 4 LBS. The dealer had a few of them in his shop.
> 
> The grip is a little thinner than I am used to, but after shooting it to tune it up, I love it! The down side is that the actual wood is very thin, but they are sending out another grip that they have designed (the wood panels) that should “fit” a little better.
> 
> They have also added a second string stopper to the new design which is great.
> 
> After a VERY long drive to the dealer and tuning for a couple of hours with a new site, rest etc I was tired and so was the dealer and I wanted to get home, therefore, I stopped ranging it in at about 35 yards; no site (fixed pin) adjustment was necessary for distance 0-35 & grouping was tight, when I say tight, I mean on top of each other. I wasn’t trying to knock hunt, but they were the dealer’s arrows and he wanted me to keep killing them . They were also hitting the metal poles on the other side of the target (pass through)
> 
> Everything said; I still have some more fine tuning to finish, but there is absolutely no shock or vibration. The only noise I noticed was when I drew it back passed the let-off to the wall, you could hear a slight “smack”. The reason this was happening is that in order to get the draw back to the wall I had to keep a consistent, aggressive motion until full draw because the cams are quite hard just before let-off. Also, this thing wants to let loose, so be careful! As I became more used to the new bow I was able to reduce the noise by adjusting my draw technique (timing in draw cycle peaks) to fit the needs of the bow.
> 
> Using 9GPI shafts with 100 grain field tips, 29’ Draw @ 80LBS (it max’s @ 85LBS), it’s shooting in the range of 359 FPS through a crono (back home, not at dealer). BTW, the draw is longer than rated IMO (compared to my other bow @ 30')
> 
> This thing is FAST and DANGEROUS and I love it! Like I said, be careful – this thing feels like a loaded rifle with a hair trigger, but I happen to like that.
> 
> BTW, there were 2 other more experienced (20 years + shooting/hunting) people beside me watching and listening as I shot the bow. Everyone there agreed with what I have written above.
> 
> If I do experience any problems with this new design, I will post them here.
> 
> 
> V


pictures mr_verbatim.... pictures!!


----------



## mr_verbatim

*Pictures*

I know, I know.....

I'll try to get some with my phone tonight and post them this evening or tomorrow. It takes decent pictures with 2 MPIX so it should give a representation of the new look.

V


----------



## mr_verbatim

*I should also add*

I should add to the other post above; of the two other people, who were with me while shooting the bow, one was a Pearson addict and the other was a Mathew’s addict so it made for some tough critiquing. Thankfully High Country came through with this bow and everyone was impressed, although skeptical at first.

V


----------



## kemosabi

*High Country Speed Pro /New 09 Bow*

I agree,my phone has been ringing off the wall for the speed force.Then i tell them about the new speed pro and they are really pumped...Im supposed to have a few of them hopefully at the end of the week...Ive been really happy w/the service and the product...The new bows are really sound peices of equipment..HC has cut no corners in there 08/09 equipment..the new forged riser is supposed to be stronger than the machined risers....get w/your local dealer in your area and have him order you one ,if theres no dealer w/in a certain # of miles they w/ship him one for you....I know that kinda sucks,but once alot of these guys get them in and shoot them they sometimes change there mind and stock them.Im really glad they are finally protecting the dealers..Im looking forward to setting one up and slinging some arrows....

Kemo


----------



## mr_verbatim

*Pictures*

Sorry, these aren't the greatest - click on the images

[img=http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/4745/0808051805000dt1.th.jpg]
[img=http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/2741/0808051810000fe9.th.jpg]
[img=http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/9509/0808051810001vb0.th.jpg]
[img=http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/6913/0808051811000yt0.th.jpg]
[img=http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/9093/0808051812000rn2.th.jpg]
[img=http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/6644/0808051813000vm9.th.jpg]
[img=http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/7008/0808051813001gl9.th.jpg]


----------



## screamingeagle

looks like it still has the low wristed handle like the Mace? 

The cams look the same too? if so do they still use a short and long mod? 

With the draw peg I imagine you could get a little longer valley so the bows more controllable? maybe? or is the string right up against the draw stops on the cams at full draw with the short valley?


----------



## mr_verbatim

The cams are the same and they do still have the different mods. This one has the long mod with the speed adjustment.

I think the major changes, which are obvious when you hold the original and the new side by side, is the riser itself, the second string stop and the grip. Basically the riser has a slightly different shape and they cut away a few ounces of unneeded fat (it is very noticeably lighter).

I still have some learning to do with this bow, so I will have to do some research regarding the valley adjustments if possible. I just drew and noted the string position also, it does look like there is some room for adjustment. 

**If anyone has some more detailed instructions for the cams (including the speed mod and string stops) , I would greatly appreciate it!

BTW, I was warned about "lock-up" if the stop was adjusted too far?

V


----------



## screamingeagle

They will lock up if you go to far yes, I did it on my Mace. Fun getting it back down let me tell ya, kinda scary too. 

When you pull the bow to full draw both string stops should hit the string at the same time as the draw stop peg, that puts the bow in time. Then if you adjust the draw peg stop so you have just a little bit of daylight between the string and the string stops you should get the best performance out of the bow. At least thats how it works on most binaries with a single draw peg.


----------



## rhenj

Ok, I need a napkin for my keyboard!!! Mine should be here soon. Shipped out on the 5th so I am crossing my fingers for tomorrow. Thanks for the report and pictures Mr Verbatim. What Quiver is that on your Speed Pro? Maybe a little moleskin on the limb under the drawstop will quiet the draw?


----------



## mr_verbatim

It's a DIAMOND QUICK RELEASE BOW QUIVER – 90089
6 ARROW/MOSSY OAK BREAK-UP ( I copied and pasted).

It's a nice quiver, but it's pretty large (about 50% larger) compared to my other one which carries 4 arrows. can't remember the brand or model of it though.

I haven't put the molskin down yet, but I surely will! I've been busy tying in the peep, knock and sighting everything in + siding my house, staining the fence and deck etc.........:tongue:

I hope you enjoy the bow as much as I have been able to so far!

V


----------



## rhenj

mr_verbatim said:


> It's a DIAMOND QUICK RELEASE BOW QUIVER – 90089
> 6 ARROW/MOSSY OAK BREAK-UP ( I copied and pasted).
> 
> It's a nice quiver, but it's pretty large (about 50% larger) compared to my other one which carries 4 arrows. can't remember the brand or model of it though.
> 
> I haven't put the molskin down yet, but I surely will! I've been busy tying in the peep, knock and sighting everything in + siding my house, staining the fence and deck etc.........:tongue:
> 
> I hope you enjoy the bow as much as I have been able to so far!
> 
> V


Thanks for the info, I got down to the shop today and still Wrapped in plastic was a shiny new Speed Pro. Pulled it out and it was in 70#:crybaby2:. When the dealer called High Country they made him go back and read the numbers off the box because their records showed that they had sent an 80#. Needless to say with season coming on Aug. 30 I am getting a little annoyed. I guess that I am going to have to finish tuning up my Allegiance. (I just had to reserve the center serving so it needs some fine tuning.) I have a pile of accessories in the corner of the shop just waiting for the bow to show-up:sad:.


----------



## rhenj

It arrived!!! pictures to follow soon I hope, dang this bow shoots fast!!! Put in a peep, Spot-Hogg Hunter Hogg-it, Limb Driver, eyeballed it in and fired two bullet holes. Took it home and set the 20 yard pin, guessed a 40 pin and missed my block high! 20 and 40 are going to be awfully close together. It was getting dark so I gave up for tonight.


----------



## mr_verbatim

*Rhenj*

Any new updates on this?

V


----------



## tolait

*2009 xforce tops them all*

my 2009 xforce gx 30 in 60 lbs 220 grain speed pro shoots 376 fps and is still dead quiete and shock free


----------



## EricO

> 2009 xforce tops them all
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> my 2009 xforce gx 30 in 60 lbs 220 grain speed pro shoots 376 fps and is still dead quiete and shock free



Why would you spam this guy's thread? I'm sure the Xforce is great, but it's getting plenty of press in other threads dedicated to it.


----------



## p&y417bull

tolait said:


> my 2009 xforce gx 30 in 60 lbs 220 grain speed pro shoots 376 fps and is still dead quiete and shock free


my 09 speed pro shoots that same arrow at 387,385,385 with way better draw and alot more solid back wall so roll that up and smoke it before u get to high on your horse. :cheer2: and start spaming people threads.


----------



## rhenj

mr_verbatim said:


> Any new updates on this?
> 
> V


Pictures are around but I built a house and moved so everything is discombobulated. I Chronoed it at 378 fps. Shot two deer with it in the fall. Definitely a very nice shooter.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

I didnt think zi wuld ever buy a coumpound bow again after I got into making my own traditional stuff but it looks like that might change.

now i need to come up with some $$$


----------



## NARLEYHORNS

*Ditto ....*



p&y417bull said:


> my 09 speed pro shoots that same arrow at 387,385,385 with way better draw and alot more solid back wall so roll that up and smoke it before u get to high on your horse. :cheer2: and start spaming people threads.


This Speed Pro is a sweet bow. It is the best hunting bow I have ever had. Point and click. Very FAST...:darkbeer:


----------



## Old Jimmy

I am looking for a dealer around Cincinnati but cannot find one...


----------



## mr_verbatim

*Dealer*



Old Jimmy said:


> I am looking for a dealer around Cincinnati but cannot find one...



BLUE GRASS ARCHERY (24.8)
4875 LEMON NORTHCUTT, DRY RIDGE, KY 41035
859-428-4774

Tackle Shack (66.0)
1350 S. Market St., Troy, OH 45373
937-339-4455


Blackhawk Custom Outfitters (73.8)
1121 St. Joseph Street, Shelbyville, IN 46716
317-392-8880


GEORGES ARCHERY WORLD (81.6)
5618 CHARLESTOWN PIKE, JEFFERSONVILLE, IN 47130
812-246-2797


Blackhawk Custom Outfitters (92.9)
5727 State Road West, Nashville, IN 47448
812-988-9240



THE CLUB HOUSE (98.7)
13109 West County Road, 700 N, GASTON, IN 47342
765-358-4303


They have a dealer search function on their site. Hope that helps.... I see one basically right in your area.

V


----------

